# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 14 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## احتاجك..

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع أو الردود الجانبية في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب البحوث والتقارير (لانها تعتبر من الغش ويجب الاعتماد على النفس).

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 

- الطلب يكون من تاجرات المنتدى فقط وليس البحث عن اماكن البيع.

وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع

وفقكن الله 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## ام سلامة.

*بغيت وحده تسوي لي توقيع تجاري مميز ^_^*

----------


## ام سلامة..

بغيت وحدة تبيع جواتي كونفرس ..!!

----------


## سوارة

ابغي ايفوووون 4

----------


## ام سلامة..

وأبا عبي استريج تكون اسعارها مناسبة..
أبا الصور + الاسعار..

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

ابا جهاااز الوااكس والشمع..للويه والجسم..
بليييييييييييييز تااااااجرااات ع الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص..

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابا رقم اتصالات مميز وبسعر معقول
وابا توقيع تجااااري رهيب بسعر معقول

----------


## Amo0one

*أبا عبي سااده بس فيها قصات ما تمتن 

بس شرط ما تكون أسترج .. وما تكون ربشه .. ساااااااده 

والأسعار في متناول الجميع*

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي 
بغيت الد راجه الثابته 
أو 
جهاز المشي ( السير ) 

سعر زين بليز

----------


## ::ملاك::

بغيت شيل بيت

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مطلوب فستان حفله قصير قياس لارج او اكس لارج

----------


## المصارعه

ابي فستان ناعم ينفع لحفلة ملجه جديد مب ملبوس

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

السلام عليكم
ادور دمية الدامبو الخشيبة
منو يقدر يوفرها لي
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## خذانيـ الشوقـ

خواتي التاجرات مطلوب لاب توب آبل ماك برو 13 انش (واااارد)

^_^ اترياكم

----------


## أو زايد

ابي بدل اولاد وبنات بسعر حلو

----------


## أحلام علي

توقيع تجاري بسيط وراقي متحرك

^^

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي شبابيص لون واحد ساده

اسود او ابيض او اوف وايت

نفس هالنوعيه بس ساده




ضروري

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

تاجرات حبيباتي ابى كفر سرير دبل كنج مع الحشوة بالوان حلوة واسعار ما تتعدى ال 500

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

اريد كفرات للبلاك بيري تكون كشخه

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

ابى لعبة الدامبو الكرتونية الخشبية
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kaiyodo-Revoltec...efaultDomain_0

----------


## ميميتو 22

آبا فسسسسآتييين نآعمه و رآقيه للتسيورآت ..

----------


## um-beereg3

|~>~> آآريـد مفـآرش لتوآليت تكون حلوه ورآقيـ’ة مثل الصوره تقريبـآ .. 

http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg

http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/220145H.jpg

|~>~> والي عندهـآ اطرشلي على خـآص وياء الاسعـآر و الصور 


بـآنتظـآر

----------


## Amo0one

> *أبا عبي سااده بس فيها قصات ما تمتن 
> 
> بس شرط ما تكون أسترج .. وما تكون ربشه .. ساااااااده 
> 
> والأسعار في متناول الجميع*

----------


## Choco0olate

مطلوب هالشنطة

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull GM
السايز الكبير

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

> ابى لعبة الدامبو الكرتونية الخشبية
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kaiyodo-Revoltec...efaultDomain_0

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

خواتي بغيت كفرات ايفون 4G 
وبسعر معقول ,, اممم يعني ابي انواع مثلا سيلكون او بلاستك وبأشكال حلوة وجديدة 
وما تقصرون

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت توزيعات نثور بس تكون حلووه وراقية

----------


## فوآغي

أبا عبي سااده بس فيها قصات ما تمتن 

بس شرط ما تكون أسترج .. وما تكون ربشه .. ساااااااده 

او شغل فيه لولو او كرستال خفيف مب عرس !!!!

----------


## غاية الضوء

بنات ابا اتعامل مع تاجرة كروشيه .. تعبت وانا ادور وحدة اسعارها مناسبة .. لاني ابا اطلب 
بالدرازن.. =)

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

في تاااااجره تبيييع زيت تاج رتاج..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ع الخاااااااااااااااااااااص..

----------


## الهنوف1

يـآ تآجرآآت .. جهاز سـلق البيـــض .. 



ضروووووووووري & ومستـــعجل ..!!

----------


## أم شهد2010

قلووسات وردية

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

خواتي بغيت كفرات ايفون 4G 
وبسعر معقول ,, اممم يعني ابي انواع مثلا سيلكون او بلاستك وبأشكال حلوة وجديدة 
وما تقصرون

----------


## وين انت ؟

مرحباً ملايين - أبا كفرات لايفون 4 بس كفرات مميزة وناعمة مب كلها فصوص

----------


## طيف قلبي

*منو التآجرة اللي تصمم ستيكرات لاب توب
؟؟*

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت شنط 
ساعات
اكسسوارات 
ماركات اصليه ابغيها هدايا حق اهلي (رجالي ونسائي )

ا

----------


## الهفآيف}-

مطلوب اغراض كب كيك 

كل شي يخص الكب كيك طرشولي اياه 

وبغيت عجينة السكر بكل الالوان 

الصور + الاسعار ع الخاص 
وارخص وحده بطلب من عندها

----------


## سبلونة

مرحبا خواتي التااجراات
اللي تبيع فساتين سمبل وحلوه وبسيطه حق اعرااس شيفووون ولو شيفون ممكن
تراسلني

ويكوون سعرهن معقووول عال250 او 300 جي


عاااااااجل لان 2 من اهلي يبغن

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> مرحبا خواتي التااجراات
> اللي تبيع فساتين سمبل وحلوه وبسيطه حق اعرااس شيفووون ولو شيفون ممكن
> تراسلني
> 
> ويكوون سعرهن معقووول عال250 او 300 جي


*نفسسسسسسسسس الطلـب .,..
بس لـوزن 55 او 56 

ضروووووووووووري عندناااا 3 اعراااااااااااااس قريبه ومب مفصله شي لين احين*

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي عندي مجموعة اوراق نقووش الحناء من تصميمي وابي تاجرة تساعدني في طباعة الكتيبات 

طبعا النسخ ابيهم الف نسخة من كل كتاب والمجموع 3 كتب وكل كتاب فيه مالايقل عن 40 صفحه

----------


## Amo0one

أبا عبي سااده بس فيها قصات ما تمتن 

بس شرط ما تكون أسترج .. وما تكون ربشه .. ساااااااده 

والأسعار في متناول الجميع 


بنااااااات بلييييييز .. ما أبا عبي أسترج .. ولا أبا عبي فيها شغل ربشه 
طلبي وااااااضح ...

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي نعال حق البيت

نفس جي



مقاس : 9

ابغي كورسيه يخصر ويضعف البطن مع اراء العضوات

ابغي أصلي مب صيني

بليييييييز اللي عندها تقليد تريح نفسها


كورسيه مب مشد في فرق

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت بجايم حرير لريلي ولي بأشكال حلوه بليز بنات

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

> بغيت بجايم حرير لريلي ولي بأشكال حلوه بليز بنات


انا بعد ابي نفس الطلب بليز

----------


## كريستال

أبا عدسات اللي تكبر العيون تكون راقي وذو جوده ما تاثر عالعين وبسعر حلو - مطلوب رصاصي وعسلي

----------


## ايووومه

> بغيت بجايم حرير لريلي ولي بأشكال حلوه بليز بنات


 

أنا بعد

----------


## uae_student

ياتاجرات التوزيعاات وتغليف ابغي تاجره تزين لي غرفه المستشفى بالمستشفى الكندي في بوهيل دبي بحدود الف درهم وتزين لولد
ردوو عليه ضروووووووري

----------


## روح الصمت

ابا وحده تصمم لي شعار مميز

----------


## سبلونة

بليز لو وحده تبيع ملابس اولاد صيفيه لعمر السنتين تراسلنس ع الخاص بليز

----------


## دوا العوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


خواتي بغيت اطلب من موقع امازون


اذا فيه وحده تقدر تساعدني لاني ما اعرف لسوالف المشترى عن طريق النت

ولها عمولتها بس عموله معقوله مب عمولتها تصك عالطلبيه نفسها ><


الرجاااااء التواصل معايه عالخااااااااص ..

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرات قمصان النوم

لو سمحتن طرشولي كتالوجاتكم اليديدة  :Smile:

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

بغيت بيجايم تركيه

----------


## أو زايد

بدل اولاد

----------


## قلوب العذارى

ابا قمصان نوم قياس XL

بغيت الصور مع الأسعار مره وحده

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي مشد للجسم 


لبعد الولادة 


مع اراء البنات 


وبليز الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## wafa123

بنات الي عندها مفارش للسرير مفرد للبنات لون بنفسجي فاتح 
باربي ولا ستروربي ولا فله ولا اي ماركه يكون نوعيه ممتازه والسعر مناسب

----------


## سبلونة

اللي ماشافوو طلبي امس


خواتي ثنتييين يدورن فساتين سهره بسييييييييييييطه وانيقه وحلوه ومش غاااااليه


اللي عندها ترااااااااسلناااااااا

----------


## منى المدفع

بنات ابي وحد تطلبلي عطر من امريكا

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

الغاليات بغيت جهاز الباب كون و جهاز نافورة الشوكلاته

----------


## الدلع بدمي

السلام عليكم خواتي التجورات ....
الهم بغيت أطلب من موقع أمزووون .... بس أبا أطلب عطووووووور .....
و بعمووووووله معقوله

----------


## fiafy

منو تقدر توفر لي حامل البهارات باشكال حلوة مع ملاعق مالتها وحامل الكلينكس والقصدير والشفاف في آن واحد لان في وحده كانت تبيعه بس مااذكر والله

----------


## ام السعف

تاجراات .. اللي يبيعون ملابس ماركه للبنات الصغاريه يعني ١٠ شهور او سنه .. بلييز يطرشون لي ع الخاااص ..

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابغي بجامات ماركة عالمية مثل فكتوريا سيكرت نكست اوشو لاسنزا بسعر 
مناسب

----------


## mnasi

> تاجرات قمصان النوم
> 
> لو سمحتن طرشولي كتالوجاتكم اليديدة




مي تو

----------


## um-beereg3

*
آريد مفـآرس لتوآليـت ~> تقريبـآ مثل الـي في صورة 





|~> بـآنتظـآر 

*

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

ةابى لعبة الدامبو الكرتونية الخشبية
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kaiyodo-Revoltec...efaultDomain_0

*

----------


## بنــuaeــت

اللي تقدر تساعدني في حجز تذاكر سفر لبانكوك .. بأقل سعر .. ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص ضروووري .. خلال هاليومين .. اليوم الاثنين .. وانا ابا اسااافر في آخر هالأسبوع ... 
انا لقيت التذكرة للشخص لمدة 15 يوم 2790 درهم ... الللي تقدر توفرها لي بسعر أقل أنا في انتظارها

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنـآآآآآآت بغيييت قمصـآن و تيشيرتـآت حلوووة

----------


## نبر ون

تاجرات الكب كيك اللي يوصلون لدبا وخورفكان ياريت يراسلوني عالخاص 

ضرووووووووري

----------


## only U

اريد شرات الجهاز يخفف الفخوذ

مب شد بس ^^

----------


## Attractive ~

السلام عليكن بنات من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وانا اطلب اكياس كرتون والي طرشلي اكياس بلاستيك والي طرشلي مادري الله يهديكن يابنات 

ابا بليز اكياس كرتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون نفس هذيلا 





وابا قياسات كبييرة ووسسط بلييييييييييز طلبي مفهوم ياحلوات  :Smile:

----------


## برق لمع

اختي تبا نقابات شيفون حلوه وراقيه واسعار مناسبه الي عندها شي حلو ابا اراويها ^_^

----------


## um-beereg3

> السلام عليكن بنات من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وانا اطلب اكياس كرتون والي طرشلي اكياس بلاستيك والي طرشلي مادري الله يهديكن يابنات 
> 
> ابا بليز اكياس كرتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون نفس هذيلا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وابا قياسات كبييرة ووسسط بلييييييييييز طلبي مفهوم ياحلوات


شرآآت طلبهـآ

----------


## غرشوبة مناصير

السلام عليكم ..
كيف الحال ..

حبيت أسألكم اذا في أحد ممن التآجرات الي يطلبون من برع
يقدرون ايبون لي طلبيات من ها لموقع
http://www.wholesale-dress.net/
وقبل لا اطلب يقولن لي شروطهن وسياستهن فالدفع وغيره ونتفق على كل شي

وشكرا ربي يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## بنت ريف

وأبا عبي استريج تكون اسعارها مناسبة..
أبا الصور + الاسعار

----------


## سمر 111

مرحبا 

كانت في تاجرة 
توفر اكسسوارات راقية
مطلية بالذهب والفضة
اعتقد النك مالها مس ليلي
ياليت تتواصل معي للضرورة

----------


## mnasi

منو من التاجرات تبيع شراات هالقمصاان باشكاال حلوه


https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-O...+Green_LRG.jpg


http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...2jaP2RcGKO&t=1

شراات الي فالصوره يعني يكون شوي طويل عشان تغطي الخلفيه واسعار منااسبه

----------


## طيف قلبي

منو التآجرة اللي تصمم ستيكرات لاب توب
؟؟

----------


## um-beereg3

> |~>~> آآريـد مفـآرش لتوآليت تكون حلوه ورآقيـ’ة مثل الصوره تقريبـآ .. 
> 
> http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg
> 
> http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/220145H.jpg
> 
> |~>~> والي عندهـآ اطرشلي على خـآص وياء الاسعـآر و الصور 
> 
> 
> بـآنتظـآر


ياليت الي تعرف آحد تبيع مثل الي في الصور آطرشلي على خـآص

----------


## أم شهد2010

مسااء الورد ... اقصد صبااح الجوري 

اتمنى القى رد من تاجرات العطووور والبخوور 

طلبي يمكن غريب بس ابيه وبخااطري والله 

يعني انا عندي عطر مركز(( 5 تولااات من اجمل)) ابي اسوي من نفس ها العطر بدي اسبريه // عطر رشااش // بخور 

فالمطلووب ... الخلطات بس اضيف عليهم العطر فيصير اللي ابيه ... ولكن بيكون بتركيز على العطر اللي معاااي 

او اعطيها الاسم وتاخذه هي بعد ما اخبرها باسمه وسعره وتضبطلي اللي ابيه ......

اللي فهمتني وعندها طلبي ارجو انها تراسلني ع الخااااص

وياليت باسعاااااااااااااار معقوولة ربي يوفقكم

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ارييييييييييييييييد الخلطه الصابونيييييييييييـه صبايا ..
مع الليفه المغربيه ..

----------


## أم فرّوس

مرحبا صبايا

ادوّر وحدة تسوي اكل ينفع لضيافة وعندها توصيل لضواحي بوظبي

وهم ابا حد عنده مقسم الشنطة

----------


## Perfetto

*صباح الخير ..=) 

شيء تاجره من رأس الخيمه تبيع ( تلبينه = ماي الشعير ) .. هي كانت تسويها في البيت ؟!
أتمنى أحصل تارجه تبيعها .. هي اسمها ( تلبينة المدينه ) >> أعتقد هب متأكده من الاسم ..

ويزاكن الله ألف خير ..=)*

----------


## نبر ون

> تاجرات الكب كيك اللي يوصلون لدبا وخورفكان ياريت يراسلوني عالخاص 
> 
> ضرووووووووري

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا نفس الفستان 
نفس الفكره ونفس الخاامه بس اللون عادي لو يختلف وعادي تفصيل او جاهز

----------


## الهدى1

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي كريم الأنوثة من منتجات حراز ضرووووووووووووري بارك الله فيكم والسعر يكون حلو

----------


## في رحاب الذكر

بنات اشحالكم 
بغيت اعرف امنو التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع حمام زيت بالكيراتين
والسموحه

----------


## bushra ahmad

بغيت التاجرات اللي يبيعن مفارش النفاس وتكون كواليتي ممتاز :Smile:

----------


## شيخه العيم

بناااااااااااات ابي قصات عبي لاختي المعرسه بس تكون مناسبه لحجم اكس لارج تبيهااا حلوه

----------


## only U

منو تبيع نفس جيه

----------


## HUNNY

بغيت لانجري تنكري باسعار حلوه

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مساااااء الورد 
منو الشاطره اللي تقدر توفر لي قطع حرير
وجلابيات كم طويل ونص كم شيفون وحرير
بسعر معقول

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي مثل هالحلاوه اللي عاليساار الزرقا

----------


## uae_student

منو متوفر عندها جهاز بخار الوجه بماركه ممتازه مع ادوات تنظيف الانف
لاني خذت من عند تاجرات وكله الكوالتي تعباااان

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي نقاب المطاعم ..

ولوسمحتوا الصور والاسعار

----------


## mnasi

وينكم يالتااجراات بداا الصيف منو تقدر توفر بلايز للصيف باسعار مناسبه مب مبالغ فيهاا ...

----------


## أم شهد2010

مصممات الفوتو شووب 

ابي تصميم للبزنس كاارد ... وتصميم صفحة غلاااف

----------


## ذهبيه

ابغي قباضات ميني 
بس يكون الشغل ناعم وراقي

----------


## ღcute girlღ

تاجرات العطور الفرنسيه الاصليـــــــــــــه .. بليز طرشولي مواضيعكم ^^

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

صباح الخير 

مين ممكن يوفر لي جهاز الليزر المنزلي لتبيض الاسنان

انتظركم ضروري  :Smile: 

وشكرا

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

السلام عليكم 


أبغي حليب النوق بس يكون فرش

----------


## juoj

في كانت تاجره تبع طقم الحاف من ستان يمكن 7 قطع مو التلبيسه

----------


## bent_oboyah

بليييز بغيت منظم الشنطة..

----------


## كريستال

ابا وسايط لولادة - لبنوتة 

ضروري ..

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

> منو تبيع نفس جيه


نفس الطلب ، والسموحة من راعية الصورة =)

----------


## shy6o0nah

اريد هديه ورد وكيك وتوصل الهديه اي مكان في الامارات

----------


## أم سيفان

منو من التاجرات كانت تطلبلج من المواقع وتاخذ عمولة ؟
ياريت تراسلني ع الخاص
و ياريت تكون تتعامل بالدفع بالـ paypal

 

::::::::


(تم الاتفاق مع الأخت النون هي بتطلبلي .. شكرا  :Smile:  )

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مرحبا فديتكن ...... ^^



الغاليات الي تقدر توفر لي هالاشيــاء ( أو ) الي عندها هالأشيــاء ياليت تراسلني بأسرع وقت لضروره ^^ 

وياليت يكونون بأسعار معقوله ومنخفضه ^_*




اباا هذي الكام تكون لزينه صغيره وهي عباره عن فلاش واذا تكون ميداليه يكون احسن واحسن بعد 
http://www.google.ae/imgres?imgurl=h...w=1259&bih=525





وابااا هذا الكوب
http://www.google.ae/imgres?imgurl=h...:0&tx=99&ty=42







واباااا هذا 

http://www.google.ae/imgres?imgurl=h...43&tx=60&ty=44







ياليت الي عندها شي من الي طلبته تراسلني لضروره بلييزززز ^^ وشكرا لكم حبيباتي ..

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

> صباح الخير 
> 
> مين ممكن يوفر لي جهاز الليزر المنزلي لتبيض الاسنان
> 
> انتظركم ضروري 
> 
> وشكرا


جاري الانتظار

----------


## StranG LOovE

بغيت جهاز البيتى فور بس يكون زين واصلى وما يخترب او يضايجنى وقت الشغل

----------


## سلامــــة

مرحبااااااا خواتي

بغيت فساتين آو بدل ,, للبيبي قيرل من عمر 4 شهور 

بلييييييييييييييييز 
تشكيله حلووووووووووووو


ضررررررررررررررررررررررروري

----------


## (ا)(ح)(ب)(ك)

بغيت بوكسات شفافه للتوزيعاآت .،

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> منو تبيع نفس جيه


مي 2 ابا شراته
^^

----------


## uae_student

بغيت فساتين قطنيه وحلوه وكيوت للبنوتات من عمر سنه

----------


## أم رفيعة

بغيت وحده تطلبلي من موقع امازون بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

تاجرات الشنط الا صلية يطرشون لي رابط مواضيعهم

----------


## ام سلامة.

> ابغي مشد للجسم 
> 
> 
> لبعد الولادة 
> 
> 
> مع اراء البنات 
> 
> 
> وبليز الصور مع الاسعار


نفس الطلب
بس بأسعار مناسبه وقياسات كبيره plus size

 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## $AVON$

ابي بجامات ولاديه وبناتيه ماركه gap

او اي ماركه ثانيه

----------


## $AVON$

ابي بيجامات لبنوته من عمر 6 شهور لــ 9 شهور

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى بسررررررعه اي شادوهات الستيكر بارخصصصصص سعر وباللوان مختلفه

----------


## دلوعه2008

> ابى بسررررررعه اي شادوهات الستيكر بارخصصصصص سعر وباللوان مختلفه

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت حد يسويلي قوالب جاهزة للبوربوينت وانا اكتب عليها 

وتكون خاصه للاطفال والموضوع عن الاسرة

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا تاجرة توصللي اغراض لجزيرة داس^^

----------


## كشيخة

بغيت وحدة توفرلي عطر ترش مكفوي رقم 9 الاصلي ضروووووووووري

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى الاي شادو اللاصق بسرررررررررررعه ربيعتي محتاااااجتنه ظرووووووري وكذا لون بلييييييز

----------


## aynawiah

مرحباا الغالياات ..



الغالياااات منو منكن تقدر اتوفرلي هالمنتج ؟؟؟

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم
بغيييت تاااااااجره تبيع دراعات للبيــت..والطلعات والعزايم وجيــه..
ع الخااااااص فديتكن..^^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبي جلابيات خفيفة و بسيطة للبيت

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

> صباح الخير 
> 
> مين ممكن يوفر لي جهاز الليزر المنزلي لتبيض الاسنان
> 
> انتظركم ضروري 
> 
> وشكرا

----------


## Amo0one

أبا توزيعااااااااااااات مستعجججججججججججججججججله 


راسلوووووووني ضروررري

----------


## وصووفه

ابغي بناطلين استرج الوان ساده اهم شي اسود
ابليييز ضروري

----------


## آلعــنقآء

مرحباااااااا


هلا خواتي بس بغيت اعرف من من التاجرات تبيع ها الكفرات

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> منو تبيع نفس جيه

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> لايك ذز




ابي تاجره اتوفر شرات هالدريس واحلى بس مايكون غالي

----------


## جسر التواصل

ابا تاجرة تسويلي مفرش ولادة بسعر معقول وقطن

----------


## غروب المنصوري

السلام علييكن..

حبيبتااتي ابي وحده تسوي لي مندووس فيه عطور وبخووور هديه للوااالده ..

ويكون البخور والعطورات شغل عدل ويبيض الويه مابا التركيز ع الشكل كثر مابا المنتجات احلى ..

وحاطه ف بالي الصندوق يحتوي على..

2 دهن عود..
و3 عطور (بخاخ)
وعود معطر
وبخور


وميزانيتي 1300 ..


مشكوورات مقدما..

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا
منوه يقدر يوفر لي اله الواكس !!

----------


## ღcute girlღ

> تاجرات العطور الفرنسيه الاصليـــــــــــــه .. بليز طرشولي مواضيعكم ^^

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

ابا تووووووت فرصاااااااد

وابا لوووووووز

بليييييييز  :Frown:

----------


## ςυτеγа

اريـــد زبده الشيا الاصليه الصفرا بدون اضافه اي مواد

----------


## كشيخة

السلام عليكم

بغيت وحدت توفرلي كورسيه الخصر اللي فيه ربطات من ورا ..اللي يشد الخصر وايد...ضرووووووووووري بليز

----------


## علـآآآيه

بناااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييييز .. ابي ماكيره 
اذكر شي ماكيره هني اسمها مريم المرزوقي ان ما خاب ظني
بليييييييييييييييييز اللي يعرف اسمها يخبرني ^^

وابي الماكيره فالرااااك .... ^^
عدنا عرس هناااك !!

----------


## أم سلامه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منو تقدر توفرلي
Nokia 6110 Navigator 


.. أختكم في الله ..

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه تقدر اتوفرلي بناطلين الاسترج الساده الوان ابليييييز ابسرعه

----------


## uae_student

ابغي كريم اساس سائل من ماركه فور ايفر بشرتي حنطيه مايله ع اسمرار مع بودره ظاغطه مع اسفنجه طبعا
واي شدوو حجم متوسط والوانه هاديه بعد ماركه فورايفير
وبلشر وردي
وكلهن بسعر معقوول

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ما عليكم امر بغيت حد يوفرلي اي باد 16 جيجا
واباه يكون اقل عن 2000 اذا امكن .. ااذا اكثر ما بقدر الصراحه

اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه تتواصل وياي ع الخاص
لو ناسبني سعرها برد عليها وبتفاهم وياها على باقي الاشياء


وشكرا مقدما لكل اللي بيحاااول هههههه

^^

----------


## أو زايد

بغيت قمصان نوم طويله وقصيره - فري سايز او s m l xl xxl xxxl
واطقم عرايس

----------


## غاية الضوء

تجورات ابا مصاصة اليهال ( اللهاية ) الجديمة .. في بنات محصلينه .. 
منو تقدر توفره لي .. تعبانة مع بنتي .. بليز ساعدوني =(

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا تووووووت فرصاااااااد
> 
> وابا لوووووووز
> 
> بليييييييز


حتى انا أبا تاجرة ن عيمان او الشارجة توفرلي لووووز اصفر او احمر ^^

----------


## BinT suLTan

بغيت بولد 9000 القديم أول واحد  :Frown:

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي تاجرة توفر لي منتجات البحر الميت خاصة كريم العناية النهارية للبشرة جافة و كريم للعناية الجسم وغيره


واسم الماركة treasures

----------


## am_almanso

ابا رقم اتصالات مميز وبسعر معقول ضروري بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## عاشقه الخيول

مصممات العبي في المنطقه الشرقيه في جلباء او فجيره او خورفكاااااااااااان بغيتكم ضروري على الخااااص

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد شباصات و تيجان واشياء حلووه للعرايس

----------


## سراب الغلا

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات أبا قباضات .... خباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ال 


وروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووعه

----------


## شرجااوية

بلييييييييييز حبووووبات

فيه تاجرة في المنتدى نكها ملكة الكيك او ملكة الكب الكيك


بليييييييز ابغي البروفاايل مالها او اذا قدرت هي اترد علي 









شرجااوية

----------


## خذانيـ الشوقـ

تاااااجرات يزاكم الله خير ..

اللي تقدر توفر لي لاب توب آبل ماك برو 13 انش (وارد ) ..

ضرووووري ^^

----------


## ام حمده3

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع التشقير الشفاف للحواجب

----------


## m-zoon

تاجرة توفر لي منتجات بحر الميت

----------


## شرجااوية

بلييييييييييز حبووووبات

فيه تاجرة في المنتدى نكها ملكة الكيك او ملكة الكب الكيك


بليييييييز ابغي البروفاايل مالها او اذا قدرت هي اترد علي 









شرجااوية

----------


## صبا الخليج

من فضلكم من يوفر لي كريم اساس وكونسيلر ماركه شيسيدو للبشره البيضاء

----------


## دمعة ندم

منو التاجره اللي تسوي بسكوت او جوكليت حق اعراس

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بليز تاجرات بغيت اللي تبيع دوفيه. نفس الفنادق 


ضرؤوووووووووووري

----------


## أم شيخوو123

أبا رقم اتصالات أو دو مميز وبسعر معقول ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابا قطع حرير مع اسكارفاتهن
ابا اشكال حلوه مب ورود شيئ مميز
ضروووووووري

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

وحده من الشارجه او عيمان  :Frown: 

ابا تووووووت فرصاااااااد

وابا لوووووووز

بليييييييز

----------


## um-beereg3

> خواتي اريد شباصات و تيجان واشياء حلووه للعرايس

----------


## دلوعه الموت

> خواتي اريد شباصات و تيجان واشياء حلووه للعرايس


باسعااار معقوووووله

----------


## منارة النت

ابااا لوووووز الشارجه

----------


## منارة النت

ابا تاجره توصل لي اغراض و تكون في امريكا بسعر معقوووول

----------


## بقايا زجاج

خواتي التاجرات ...

بغيت وحده تبيع لي طقن نفاس او تفصلي ... لنه الي اراسلهم مايردون علي !!!! 
مكون من لحاف سرير الام ( لشخصين ) وكبت البيبي الي بسحاب ومنز وسله ... بلون بيج 

بليييز الي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني

----------


## احتاجك..

منو عندها منظم المكياااااااااااااااااااج؟؟
محتايتنه أباااااااااااااااااااااااااه^^

----------


## أم شيخوو123

أبا رقم اتصالات أو دو مميز وبسعر معقول ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## حنان الشامسي

لوسمحتن ابا مشد للبطن الي يكون من ورا نفس الخيوط فيه ممممممممم ماعرف كيف اشرح بس اتمنى ان طلبي واضح

----------


## الغيورة

ابا وحده تمكيج 2 او اكثر الشهر الياي  :Frown:  في دبي 
يكون ميكبها حلوو و اسعارها مناسبه  :Smile:

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

ابي كريم تريتوسبوت المبيض ضروووووووووووووري

ابا التاجره تكون من الشارجه او عيمااان بليييززززز

----------


## ام المزيون

قمصان نوم 

أسعار حلووووووه بليز

----------


## ام المزيون

وبعد بغيت منظم المكياج اللي ينحط فوق التسريحه مو في الشنطه

----------


## mallak24

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أبى تاجرات الأكل وسويتات بأشكال حلوه وعزايم من أبوظبي أو يوصلون أبوظبي

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> خواتي اريد شباصات و تيجان واشياء حلووه للعرايس


نفس الطلب وباسعاااااااااار معقوووووووووووووله

----------


## شموخي حطمهمـ

ابغي عضوة تسوي طقم الاكسسوارات ع الأسم ( القلادة+السويرة+الحلق ...الخ) يعني هالمجموعة المتكاملة ..
رجااء تراسلني ضرووري ^^

----------


## وين انت ؟

> منو عندها منظم المكياااااااااااااااااااج؟؟
> محتايتنه أباااااااااااااااااااااااااه^^


هيه وانا بعد ياريت اللي عندها اطرش الصور والاسعار

----------


## uae_student

انا طلبي غريب شوي لتاجرات التصميم
بغيت مجسم لاخوي في الروضه بمناسبه اسبوع المرور

----------


## مزيونه و بس

بنااااات منو من التاجرات تبيع اكواب عدسات كانون و نيكون

----------


## نبض الإحساس

السلام عليكم

مرحبا خواتي 

حبيت اعرف منو تقدر تطلب لي مكياج من ماركة من موقع اجنبي لاني ما جربت اشتري بالنت

انتظر الرد

----------


## x_haifa_x

*بغيت قباضات للشعر (الحجم ميديم/وسط) يعني مب وايد صغار ولا وايد كبار حجم عادي*

----------


## عود دبي

انا بغيت قباضات اصغار مثل هذيلا...

----------


## عيناوية مغرورة

فديتكن تاجراتنا با حد يوفرلي حليب اللبأ من امريكا مش موجود فالبلاد

----------


## غير النآس

طرشولي ملابس الاطفال الي تنصنع من الكورشيه مع ملحقاتها بسعر مناسب

----------


## صوت البداوة

بغيت سبوحات لنيوو بيبي - 3 شهور 

بليز اباهم بالدانتيل و الكرستال .. والوان ناعمة و فكتورية 

(( سعر حلو ورخيص تاجرات ))

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي عدسات كوين كلر ... 

سنويه .. وبسعر حلوووو 

اللي عندها اتراسلني بالصور والاسعار ..

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مطلووووووب منيكان ظرووووووووووووووري خلال يومين

----------


## adoleez

ابا حريم في العين يسون فواله ضروري
فيه كانت وحده في العين اسمها شمسه فوالتها ماشاء الله ولا اللذ منها 
وصار لي فتره احاول اتواصل وياها وتيلفونها كله مغلق ما ادري ليش 
ياليت اي وحده تعرف رقم تواصل لها او تقدر تفينا تعطيني خبر 
شكرا لك

----------


## جمال القلب

.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي التاجرات 

ما فيني ابدا اسير السوق لاني بشهري الثامن وجدا تعبانة الصراحة 

وقاعدة ادور في المنتدى عن :

قماطات حلوة للرضع 
ملابس للرضع والنيوبورن وتكون جميلة 
جلابيات للام المرضعة عسب تكون الرضاعة سهلة عليها ..يعني جلابيات تنفتح من صوب الصدر واذا امكن مع شيلها 
اغراض البيبي النيو بورن اذا امكن ..
تعبت من كثر ما لفيت المنتدى ..

بليز بليز بليز ..

----------


## أو زايد

بغيت جرابات الوضوء.. اللي مب لازم تفصخين الجراب كامل
سعر الجمله

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت دوفيه نفس الفنادق,,,

----------


## s n f o r a

مطلوب جوتي رياضه مرتفع . .. مقاس 38

----------


## غرشه

بغيت تي شيرتات بليييز

----------


## Miss.M

منو تقدر توفرلي ساعة رقمية مثل اللي فالصورة .. مش لازم نفسها بالضبط بس تكون الساعة سوداء والارقام بالاحمر

----------


## أم شهد2010

> بغيت جرابات الوضوء.. اللي مب لازم تفصخين الجراب كامل
> سعر الجمله


وانا بعد نفس الطلب (( السمووحة منج ام زايد ))

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي شبابيص لون واحد ساده

اسود او ابيض او اوف وايت

نفس هالنوعيه بس ساده

----------


## bint flaan

ابيه اطرش هديه لريلي ف استراليا ابيه وحده اتسوي هدايا 
وطرشهم برع الدوله 
بليز حد يساعدني

----------


## منارة النت

ابا تاجره توصل لي اغراض و تكون في امريكا بسعر معقوووول

----------


## الياسيه20

بغيت عدسات كوين كلر بسعر حلووووو ..


ابغيها سنويه ...

----------


## أم_عبدالله

منو تقدر توفرلي ساعه نسائية ماركه فالنتيو
السنقل ولونها روز جولد وداخلها وردة
وبسعر رخيص

----------


## عواشهـ

بغيت ماسك الذهب عيار 24 بليز

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

انآ تآجره فساتيين وجلآبيآت ابغي حد يصورلي الفسآتيين وتقريباً من كل موديل 8 ألوآن وابغي تصوير بطريقه بروفشنآل ع المنيكآن وبسعر منآسب الي تقدر تتوآصل معآي عالخآص ^.^

----------


## @الحلا كله@

منو تقدر توفر لي حامل الاساور 
وحامل الخواتم
وعلاقة الشغب 
وبسعر معقول
وباسرع وقت

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

هديه بسعر حلو للوالده ضروووووري وهديه رجاليه

----------


## سماريه جلكسيه

بغيت وحده اتسوي اكلات 
يعني معجنات و حلويات بس ابيها اتوصل للفجيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عالم

منو تقدر توفر لي ساعات سواتش اصليه باسعار حلوه ^^

----------


## قـلـبي حـنون

ابا كورسيه من تحت الصدر ومب غالي قياس XL او L

ابا شورت الحراري مال نيوترشن

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

ابغي وحده تصور فساتيين بطريقه بروفشناااال

----------


## ملكت الدونات

خواتي ابي كريم تبييض الوجه والجسم ضروري انا بشرتي دهنيه

----------


## غرشه

بغيت ليقنزات باسعار مناسبه

----------


## قرموشة الماريه

اريد كوب عدسة الكاميره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منو الي تبيعه؟؟؟ وبكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

يا تاجرات مابي هيلاهوب 

بغيت منه شرات الزلاغ الين الركب وفوق

----------


## نخوبه

*يزاكم الله خير الي بتيبيلييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ضروري هارد ديسك* 
*للاب HP داخلي*

*بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرعه* 

*ويفضل شرات هاا samsung hs122jc*

**

----------


## ام سلطان84

السلام عليكم

بغيت استكانات الشاي المغربية الملونة

يرجى ارسال صور للأشكال المتوفرة

----------


## عالم

> منو تقدر توفر لي ساعات سواتش اصليه باسعار حلوه ^^


جاري البحث ^^

----------


## الشاعريه

بغيت قباضات الريش العاديه اللي اتي بس ريش بدون اشيا زياده

----------


## أم ود!د

مرحبا

بغيت اي شدو مبروك بسعر مناسب

ابغي اللي فيه ٤٨ لون

اللي تقدر اتوفر لي ٤ علب 
اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> يا تاجرات مابي هيلاهوب 
> 
> بغيت منه شرات الزلاغ الين الركب وفوق

----------


## غير النآس

ملابس اولاد نيو بورن واغراضه

واي شي يخص نيو بيبي يكون غريب ومب متوفر اي مكان 

بسعار مناسبه

----------


## فوآغي

بنات ابغي شنطة ميك اب ماركه

نفس جي 



بس مااااااااااركه أصلي !

LV او شانيل اي ماركه المهم ماركه

----------


## لمسات خليجية لخدمات الافراح

نبغي توقيع فلاش للي تعرف

----------


## فوارس

ممممممممممم

ابي سبري الزبده

اللي ينرش بقالب الكيك عشان مايلزق

ضروري

----------


## adoleez

ابا حريم في العين يسون فواله ضروري
فيه كانت وحده في العين اسمها شمسه فوالتها ماشاء الله ولا اللذ منها 
وصار لي فتره احاول اتواصل وياها وتيلفونها كله مغلق ما ادري ليش 
ياليت اي وحده تعرف رقم تواصل لها او تقدر تفينا تعطيني خبر 
شكرا لك

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

ندااء للتاااااااجرااااات ابغي سووع شوجي باخذ كميه مايقل عن 6 

بس بجوف الي ارخص وحده وباخذ عنهاا والله يوفجكن

----------


## غير النآس

> ملابس اولاد نيو بورن واغراضه
> 
> واي شي يخص نيو بيبي يكون غريب ومب متوفر اي مكان 
> 
> بسعار مناسبه

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ملابس اولاد نيو بورن واغراضه

واي شي يخص نيو بيبي يكون غريب ومب متوفر اي مكان 

بسعار مناسبه


أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأانا بعد أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأااابا

----------


## سماريه جلكسيه

ابي ارواج ماركه ريميل و ماك و ميك اب فور ايفر
بسعر مناسب و التوصيل لكلباء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و خاصه الوردي و البنفسجي و البرتقالي

----------


## قـلـبي حـنون

ابا كورسيه من تحت الصدر ومب غالي قياس XL او L

ابا شورت الحراري مال نيوترشن

----------


## kurai

السلام عليكم 

بغيت درسات و جلابيات تنفع حق الحامل ...واتكون اسعارها معقوله 

شكرا

----------


## أم شهد2010

تاجرااات الاكل بكل انوااااااعه في ابوووظبي او ضواحيها ضرووري طلبتكم طلبه

----------


## minoucha

السلام عليكم 
بنات بليز منو من التاجرات اللي يبيعن العطور الفرنسية فالمنتدى
عندي سفرة وابا أخذ عطور فاللي تعرف ماتبخل علي
مشكورين مسبقا

----------


## غرشه

ابغي اساور كشوخيات ..

اباهن يوم الخميس بنات راس الخيمة اللي بتقدر اتوفرلي اياهن يوم الخميس ..

بلييييز بغيتهن حق هدية

----------


## uae_student

الى تاااجرات الهدايا والتغليف 
ابغي هديه لامي حول ٥٠٠ درهم مع الاغراض والتغليف
وهدايا رجاليه اباها توفرهن لي ٥٠٠ درهم بدون تغليف

----------


## بـحـور

*ابي شغلة من امريكا منو يقدر اييبها لي*

----------


## فوآغي

منو تعرف اتسوي عصيده بالتمر


ابغي داخل بوظبي

----------


## red apple

*بنآت آبى قبآضآآت صغآآر

منو تقدر توفرلي ^^*

----------


## صوت البداوة

بغيت طقم دلال ويا فناجين و الاستكانات وصحن التقديم و صحن غسول و صحن تمر 

بالدزاين حلو وكرستال لون بيج او ابيض ((بليز يا تاجرات اباه بسعر حلو مب اكثر عن 500))

----------


## سمره كيوت

بغيت اغراض للأشغال اليدوية للقباضات بالجمله منو تقدر توفرلي خواتي

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي علب البلاستيكية الصغيره للحلويااات لاقل سعر الصور + الاسعاار لو سمحتن

----------


## سبلونة

بنوتاااات اختي تدور فستااان سمبل وبسييييييييييط ومش غالي يصلح لمناااسبه 

اللي عندها تخبرني ضرووري وبسرعه

----------


## الياسيه20

مطلووووب .. كفرات ايفووون 4 ... مثل هاييلا....







او

----------


## ام الغالية*

سلام عليكم ابي اللعبه 
العروسه اللي تقرى قرآن 
عآلخآص

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابغي بجايم حلوه لولد عمر ٣سنوات ولعمر بنت سنة 
أباها تكد وأشكال. حلوه وراقية

----------


## سوارة

ايباااااااااااد 2-64 ثري جي واي فاي

----------


## ام الغالية*

*تااااااجرات ابي براااااقع اقطريه ضررررووووررري*

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابا علب بلاستيك شفافة بحجم صغير

----------


## كمونة

ابغي لانجيري قياسات كبيرة ولانجيري تنكري العروسة الصور والاسعار على الخاص

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا مشد للبطن بعد الولادة نوعية اصلية و تكون مريحة

----------


## عنا عمري

السلام عليكم

بغيت مندوبه اماراتيه تطلب لي اغراض من كذا موقع

----------


## MOON_AD

*لوسمحتوا في مره جفت تاااجرة تبيع طقم ادوات مكتبية ستايل فكتوري الي يكون ورد جوري اتمنى دلوني عليها ظروووووووووري*

----------


## الرهام

ابا كحل الأثمد الأصلي الأسود الناعم ...أذكر تاجرة كانت اتبيعه نسيت اسمها ياليت اللي عندها ما تبخل علي وفي انتظاركن خواتي .....

----------


## الحناية

مرحبا ,,,,,,, 
تاجرات الي اسوون محاشي في راك ممكن اراسلووني ضروري...

----------


## fiafy

ممكن حد يوفرلي فناجين القهوه التايلنديه اللي ايين مرسومات باليد مع الطاسه +وطاسه التمر والصحن مالهن

ضروري الله يخليكن

----------


## نجمة متالقة

ابي حد يسويلي توقيع تجاري بسرررعة وشي راقي وحلو

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابغي نعول كعب وفلات مميزة وتكون من برع الامارات

----------


## أمـــ مـــوزه

ابا لقنزات جنز ازرق او اسود 
ايكون شكلهن راقي وحلو

----------


## MOON_AD

*لوسمحتوا في مره جفت تاااجرة تبيع طقم ادوات مكتبية ستايل فكتوري الي يكون ورد جوري اتمنى دلوني عليها ظروووووووووري*

----------


## نخوبه

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابتووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووب ...
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابتوووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب..

----------


## دمعة ندم

منو تقدر توفر لي الة الرسم على الاظافر بس يااااااااااليت تكون الاصليه مع رسمات وايد والمناكير الخاص بها

----------


## أم عقيل

ابقي أساور "سويرات"

----------


## طيف قلبي

من تقدر توفرلي هذي المنتجات أو واحد منها



أدآة حف الوجه (السبرينج)





مكينة براون للمناطق الحساسة (البنفسجية)






واقي الشمس للأطفآل من أفون














أنتظر عروووضكم بأقل الأسعآر

----------


## ملكت الدونات

خواتم التسبيح بلييز ابيهم ضروووري

----------


## مرايم2

*ااي باد اصلى*

----------


## عالية الغالية

> منو تقدر توفر لي ساعات سواتش اصليه باسعار حلوه ^^

----------


## عالم

وينكم حبوووووووووبات وين الساعات السواتش ماحد ممكن يوفرهم لي  :Frown:

----------


## كمونة

بنات انا ابغي لانجيري تنكري العروسة او تنكريات حلوة في الخامة مب اي شيمقاسات كبار حبايبي مب وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد بس حق المليانين

----------


## HONG

ابى طحانه خاصه للاعشاب وحجم كبير 
او طحانه بهارات وتكون قويه 
لانه اللي عندي شريتها امس وانكسرت اليوم  :Frown:

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

اباآ تيجان البسيطة اللي تصلح للكولج & البيت . .

و مآ تكون حديد لأنه هآلنوع يعور اآلرآس و آيب الصداآع

و آلسعر يكون منآسب لأنه مب حق منآسبة 

بس للكشخة 

مثل جي ^^








و إذآ كآن آلسعر اوكيه بطلب وآيد =)

رآسلوني عـ آلخآأإأص ~

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا شنطة وبوكها ,, ماركة عدلة يعني بربري أو اي شي قوي^^

----------


## نوراسلام

السلام عليكم 

مطلوب كريم بي وايت من ايفا 

الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## HONG

> ابى طحانه خاصه للاعشاب وحجم كبير 
> او طحانه بهارات وتكون قويه 
> لانه اللي عندي شريتها امس وانكسرت اليوم


up 
up



اباها ضروري باقرب وقت

----------


## MOON_AD

لوسمحتوا في مره جفت تاااجرة تبيع طقم ادوات مكتبية ستايل فكتوري الي يكون ورد جوري اتمنى دلوني عليها ظروووووووووري

----------


## فتاة حالمة

تصميم بنر اعلاني فلاشي قياس 150 * 60
ببرنامج الفلاش خواتي ..

واسعار معقولة لو سمحتوااا ..

----------


## الياسيه20

> مطلووووب .. كفرات ايفووون 4 ... مثل هاييلا....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> او




اكرر الطلب ...
باسعاااار رخيصه هب غاليه لو سمحتن...

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

منو تبيعالمشد الحضرمي الاصلي او على الاقل يكون مضمون بس بسعر معقول مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

> مطلووووب .. كفرات ايفووون 4 ... مثل هاييلا....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> او




وانا بعد بليز بنات روووعه ابي للاي فون شراتهم 

والسموحه من صاحبة الصور  :Smile:

----------


## αℓмоиthα

/

\

بليز أبي كفر للبلاك بيري الدانتيل بفيونكة من الساتان وفي ، مرة عرضوه في المنتدى 
ومب قادرة أحصل الصورة .

.

.

وفي تاجرة تسوي logo للعبايات على شكل Mirror بالاسم الي نبيه ،
ياليت تخبروني اسمها لان انا شايفه موضوعها من من فترة وناسية اسمها

/

\

----------


## fiafy

> اباآ تيجان البسيطة اللي تصلح للكولج & البيت . .
> 
> و مآ تكون حديد لأنه هآلنوع يعور اآلرآس و آيب الصداآع
> 
> و آلسعر يكون منآسب لأنه مب حق منآسبة 
> 
> بس للكشخة 
> 
> مثل جي ^^
> ...


وانا بعد اريد منهن

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

منو تبيع المشد الحضرمي الاصلي او على الاقل يكون مضمون بس بسعر معقول مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي اللي تبيع بخوور غاوي وواثقه منه.... ابي عينات لان خاطري اغير اللي عندي بس ابي شي راااقي ورووعه

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي توقع فلاااش مميز ربي يسعدكم

----------


## رقوووي..

خواتي بغيت نفس هالشنطه 

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/3/2...59bdkp6sxh.jpg

----------


## so_cool

أبا اللينك للتاجره راعية عدسات ترو كولر بليييييز

----------


## هدب العين

ابا بنطلونات جينز سكيني عااااااجل

----------


## داري العين

مرحباااااااااااااا

ابااا بجامااات اطفال لـ اولاد مب بنااات
وقياسات اقل من سنه

----------


## القمزية

ابغي تاجرة تطلبلي من برع ضرووري

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبا تيشيرتات و جلابيات خفيفة للبيت و بسعر مناسب

+

فساتين حلوة لبنوتة بعمر سنة

----------


## الياسيه20

> مطلووووب .. كفرات ايفووون 4 ... مثل هاييلا....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> او



اكررر الطلب

----------


## كمونة

ابغي لانجيري تنكري ولانجيرهات قصار قياسات كبار مب وايد بس للمليانات واللي عندها على الخاص حبيباتي

----------


## ملكت الدونات

ابي جلابيات خفيفه للصيف بس يكوون الكم كبير وبسعر حلووووو

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي وحده توصل لي باقة ورد لين مطاار بوظبي ....


اللي تقدر اتراسلني بالصور والاسعااار

----------


## M&M..

ابا جلابيه فيها قصه حلوه للعزايم بدزاين حلو

----------


## هاجس القلوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مرحبا خواتي شحالكن فديتكن منو ممكن تساعدني 

ابا كافيار ايراني الاصلي واذا من النوع بلوكا بيكون احسن 


ضروووووري والله يجزيها الف خير اللي بتساعدني 

اللي ممكن توفره لي اتكلمني ع الخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت اساور فزاع الاصليه [ اساور الطاقه ] . . 

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا توزيعات بنوتة..
بس بنااااااااااااااات ما أبا مراضع او شوكلت أبا شي مميز يطير العقل^^

وبعد أبا تاجرة تسويلي مسج وسايط

----------


## بنت الطموح

مطلوب تاسكن لذر

----------


## ςυτеγа

ابــــــغـــــي زبده الشيا الخااااااااااااااام شرات الي فالصور والصابون الافريقي الاصلي 



ياليت حد يقدر يوفر لي اياه

----------


## بحر الهواجس

خواتي منوا منكن تقدر توفر لي طقم وقي الصلاة مع السجادة بنفس اللون

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا 

منوه تقدر توفر لي شباصات على شكل فيونكه "كانوا يبيعونهم فالقريه العالميه "

تقريبا نفس هذيلا بس اصغر





يا ريت الي عندها اطرش لي الصور عالخاص

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

ابي خلطه العروس للجسم والويــه والتااجره تكوون ضاامنه الخلطــه مب اشترييها وما شي نتيــجه..ويكون السعر مناااسب..

ومنووو تقدر توفر لي ملح الحليب يوكا..الاصلي..لانه في نوعين ابي الي مكتوب عليه يوكا سبا ملك؟؟؟


وتسلمــون عزيزااتي..^^

----------


## m-zoon

تاجرة توفر لي جيلي شوووووز بسعر معقول لان حصلت تاجرة اتبيعه ب 100 و و 200 وانا ابغي اقل 


لاني بشتري كمية

----------


## فوآغي

بنات ابغي نعول حق البيت تكون مفتوحه من جدام سايز 39

واللي تعرف اتسوي عصيده بالتمر وتروم اطرشها لي ( من بوظبي تكون )


مطلوب كريم اسمه بوعبد بانافع ( لمسة حرير ) من السعوديه

----------


## ريماس $

بناااااااات بغيت خلطة العرايس مفعووول صح لوسمحتواااااااااا .... وسكارفات الله يرضي عليكم ... قمصاان بيض حلووووووة كم طووويل وفيها حركااات +مناكير لون ازرق فااتح + وردي اوفوشي + ابا زيت لاركان وزبدة الشيا وصابون مغربي

----------


## alyaz

*مرحبآ خوآتي بغيت جهآز تكبير آلصدر آلوردي ,, 
آلي تبيعه بليييز تطرش لي رسآله ع آلخآص ..*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي يقدر يوفرلي اساور الطاقه يراسلني 
بس بلييز مابا اسعار مبالغ فيها 
وطبعا الاساور اباهن اصليات

----------


## shy6o0nah

السلام عليكم
شحالكم عساكم بخير

اريد مفارش حق الصاله + مخاااد ملونه

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي كريم موضعي للتخسيس وحرق الدهون وتكسير السيليولايت ويكوووون مضمون

ويكون لمنطقة الفخوذ 

وبالمناسبه انا سمعت عن كريم فاطمة اذا حد يعرف انه يفيد واكيييد ياريت لو تقدر توفره لي ...؟؟

طلب مهم ومستعجل وكل شي لاني ابيه

----------


## الياسيه20

ابي وحده اتسوي لي باقه ورد واطرشها مطاااار بوظبي ...

الاسبوع الياي ..


اللي تقدر اتراسلني بالصور والاسعار ...

----------


## فوآغي

منو اتبيع ستكرات للرؤوس السوده

----------


## المنثوره

بغيت شنطة ادوات حلاقة 
بسعر رخيص و حلو 
ويااااااا ريت ماركة معروفة مثل بناسونك و غيرها من هالماركات 
اللي عندها تتواصل وياي ع الخاص بلييز

----------


## Cookies

مرحبا خواتي...

حبيت أطلب الاكسير الزعفراني اللي كان ينباع في القريه العالميه(القرية الإيرانية).

هم عندهم موزعين في الإمارات على ما اعتقد. و إذا حد منكم يقدر يوفرلي إياه بلييييز راسلوني.

في انتظار ردودكم

----------


## FoOo

> منو اتبيع ستكرات للرؤوس السوده


وانا نفس الطلب

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

ابي وحده ترووح الصيدليــه وتييب لي حبوب اوميغا 3 ..حبوب كبد الحوت..الي تكون 95 درهم..وكرتونها ازرق وفيها رسمت الحوت..لانه في نوعيــن..
وابي بعد مالتا فيتاميــن بنكهة البرتقال..عاد ما اذكر سعرها بالضبط..
والي بتييب لي بتكون لها عمولــه بـ 15%..لانه هالطلبيــه كله من مكان واحــد ومتوفره الحمــدللــه..
منووو تقدر توفرهم لي..ويزاها اللـــه خيــر..^^

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا قماط وقبعة كورشيه

أبا السعر ما يتعدى الــ100 درهم^^

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت زيت يكثف ويطول الشعر ،،، وأبي النتيجه سررررريعه

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

خواتى التاجرات

منو عندها التوزيعاات

الى بتوقيعها اللون اخضر الى فيهم اذكاار اتمنى تتواصل معاى

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى آحتآآج مسآآعدة

آنآ كتبت قصة و آبى وحدة 
تصمملي صور و جييه و لأ ترسملي !!
و طبعآ لو عجبني لهآ عمولة !*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بلييييييز ابا اساور فزاع 
ابا الاصليات 

الصور + السعر ع الخاص

----------


## سهاوي

ابا تاتو شانييل .!
و مفاش حلووه واقيه لشبيه كبيره

----------


## alyaz

آلسلآآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ,,

خوآتي بغيت سينآبون ,,

معآنآ تآجره من آلشآرجه تسويه ,, 

آلي تعرف ترآسلني ع آلخآص ..

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت ((((( مفارش نفاس))) ,, >> بس السعر ما يكون مبالغ فيه لان حرام بيستخدم مره وحده وخلاص ,, 

ويكون عملي لان انا بربي بالصيف ان شاء الله واتعرفون جونا كيف حااااااااااااااااار ..وبنفس الوقت شي حلو وراقي ,, 
انتظر رسايلكم ع الخااااااااااااااااص ,, 


والطلب الثاني توزيعات راااااااااااااااااقيه ومميزه ,, 

وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> اساور الطاقه اللي هي اساور فزاع اللي تقدر توفرها لي بسعر حلو تراسلني 
> لاني بطلب كميه 
> 
> تاجرات الجواتي بلييز راسلوني ابا جواتي كعب ستايل للسهرات
> تاجرات الفساتين القصيره [ الكوريه ] يراسلني 
> تاجرات الشنط الكوريه راسلني 
> 
> الصور + الاسعار ع الخاص
> مابا شي غاااالي وااايد بليييييييييز


بعد بغيت خلطة الخزامى اللي اطول الشعر 
بليييز اللي تعرف رابط التاجره تعطيني اياه ضرووووري

----------


## ღcute girlღ

أبااا آلة المشي (السير الكهربائي) بسعر حلوو ..

طرشولي الصور والسعر على طوول ..

----------


## fifi_girl

Hla 5waaty ab'3y mn market Tiffany &co. * so please ely 3ndha la tb5l 3lyh * W thanks :*

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا البوكسات الشفافه مال التوزيعات... باخذ كميه من الي اتبيع ارخص شي....

----------


## أم_جاسم

صباح الخير ..... ومساء الخير

منو بتوفر لي شنط ماركات اصليه 100 بالميه

----------


## كشيخه المنتدى

خواتي التاجراات محتاجه كريم او جهاز لتصغير اليد والصدر والارداااف بس يكون له مفعووووووول مجرب بلييييييييييز

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

هااااااااااي ..

اريد اي شي يخص البيبي بوي ! من ملابس وتوزيعات ووووو كل شي لول

بس بليييييييييييييز !!!!! اللي عندها الاشيا العاديه ماباااااااااااااااااااااهن ..

ابا شي راااااااااااااااااقي ..

الصور مع الاسعار  :Smile:  واللي يعيبني برد عليها .. 

بليز حبوبات خلن عنوااان الرساله " بيبي بوي "  :Smile: 

اترياااااااااااااااكن ..


====
اريد بعد اللي يرسمن ع الدلال..
ابا طقم كاااااااااااامل من دلال وصحون واكوااب اللللللللللللللللللللللخ .. رسسسسسسسسم فقط وراقي بليز

----------


## .. ام دانه ..

السلام عليكم 

انا بغيت جهاز الشمع مال الويه والجسم الصور مع الاسعاار بليز ضروري 

وبغيت مانكان واحد كبير واجد صغير حق فساتين البنوتات الاسعار مع الصور

----------


## شـوق الامارات

ابا كحل سمايلنق الاسود ومن برع اخضر

----------


## ماحد شراتي

ابي حد من التاجرات توفرلي شي من النت 
بلييييييييييز

----------


## الملاك الحالم

> ابا البوكسات الشفافه مال التوزيعات... باخذ كميه من الي اتبيع ارخص شي....



أنا بعد نفس الطلب

----------


## حبيبة غريب

ابا عبي من تاجرات العبي

----------


## فوآغي

منو تفصل عبي مغربيه ؟

عندي عباه مغربيه ابغيها اتسويلي نفسها بالظبببببببببببببببببببببببط

اللي حاسه عمرها تقدر تراسلني عالخاص


وابغي وحده اتسويلي عصيده تكون من بوظبــــي

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي مثل هذا الجوتي قياس 39 او 40 بسعر معقول ياريت يكون اللون اسود ... المهم يكون مثل الديزاين

----------


## um-beereg3

> *ابا عبي من تاجرات العبي*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اساور الطاقه اللي هي اساور فزاع اللي تقدر توفرها لي بسعر حلو تراسلني 
لاني بطلب كميه 

تاجرات الجواتي بلييز راسلوني ابا جواتي كعب ستايل للسهرات
تاجرات الفساتين القصيره [ الكوريه ] يراسلني 
تاجرات الشنط الكوريه راسلني 

الصور + الاسعار ع الخاص
مابا شي غاااالي وااايد بليييييييييز

----------


## ღcute girlღ

أبااا آلة المشي (السير الكهربائي) بسعر حلوو ..

طرشولي الصور والسعر على طوول ..

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

بليز ابغي اله تسوي شعر البنات الحلاوة ابغيها لحفله اطفااال ضرووري وبسعر مناسب اللي عندها اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ريماس $

بنااات ابا كيمرت كانون

----------


## سر الخفووق

لانجرررري الاسعار 50 واقل لاني ابا كميييييه^^

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا شنطة + بوك ماركة^^

----------


## نبض الشارقة

مرحبااااااااااااااا خواااتــــي 
بغيت علب شفافه بشكل مربع وحجمها صغير وكيوت 
بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## سمر 111

من تسوي طلبيات حق بوفيه
وتكون من بوظبي
واسعار معقوله وحلوة
بليز حرمه اخخوي تبى تسوي حفلة حق بنتها
ياليت ترسل لي عالخاص
مع الصور والاسعار

----------


## دهن_العود

بنات بليز طرشوووولي رايط البنيه اللي ااتبيع النقاب مال السوق

----------


## جرح صامت

الغاليات ابا حد يصورلي بضاعتي تصوير بروفيشنل وباسرع وقت

----------


## غير النآس

بغيت زبدة الشيا الخام

التاجره الارخص باخذ منها لانيه اريد كميه .

----------


## كينونه

نداء لتاجرات العبي،،

مره وحده منهم حطت صورة عباه بقصة و الشي اللي اباه كانت فيها فيونكه ع الكتف

منوو هذي التاجره ابا اشوف العباه..

----------


## العطر

لو سمحتوا خواتي التاجرات

بغيت وحدة تسويلي فوايل وحلويات حق ربا اختي في المستشفى في بوظبي

وياليت يكون شغلها مميز وما عليه كلام

بليز دلوني واللي تعرف تراسلني

----------


## Super 3washy

بغيت سبونج بوب نفسه ..
لعبة سبونج بوب يعني ..
وبآخذ كمية كبيرة فيآريت التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي ترآسلني ع الخاص ضرووووووري ضرووووري ضروووري ..
وللعلم :. سعر سبونج بوب يكون اقل من 15 درهم لاني بااااخذ كمية بليز ..

وثآانكس

----------


## عود دبي

خواتي انا بغيت شغلات للمتزوجات من كريمات وغيره يعنيييي افهموا علي ما اريد اكتب على العام...

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا شنطة + بوك ماركة^^


وبعد أبا فوالة وكم سويت للمستشفى فالشارجة..
ابا سعر حلو مب مبالغ فيه..

----------


## fifi_girl

هلا خواتي
أبغي وحده يزاها الله خير توفرلي اكسسوارات من ماركة tiffany & co و قمصان polo ralph lauren

----------


## عود دبي

يا تاجرات منوه عندها كريم فانتازي للتوريد

----------


## عود دبي

بعد اريد بجايم للمتزوجات

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

ابا تاتو شانييل

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد بعد اللي يرسمن ع الدلال..
ابا طقم كاااااااااااامل من دلال وصحون واكوااب اللللللللللللللللللللللخ .. رسسسسسسسسم فقط وراقي بليز

اللي عندها تطرشلي الصور + الاسعار (( عنوان الرساله :دلال))

----------


## غاليه !!

ابى ثوب اماراتي للعروس ف ملجتها بسرعه بلييز

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي أبا اطلب منكم شي وايد بسيط ....
بس لاني دورت في المحلات إلي عندنه و ما حصلته .... قلت بنات المنتدي ما بقصرن و إلي أباه هو 
كريمة التارتار ( يستخدم للحلويات ) 
و هاي صورته .....

----------


## العصا السحرية

بغيت منيكـــــــان ابيض ...مع السعر والصور 
ومشكوريـــــــن

----------


## miss flana

السلام عليييكم ..


بغيت اطلب طلبية 

لعبة شكل box


نفس هالصوورة



وشكرا

----------


## anjo0od

أبا فستان بسيييييط شيفون بحدود درهم500

----------


## سماريه جلكسيه

بنات في وحده اتسوي اكلات للدايت 

للرجيم و اتوصله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و باي سعر 

بس التوصيل لكلباء

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا نفس هيل هذا الخاتم الدزاين 

وابا شوزنفس المديل او شبية لة url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url]

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

إبى كفرات بلاك بيري ) بولد الأبيض

----------


## إمـــكـــن؟!

منو التاجرة الي تكتب اسامي على بدل اليهال ياريت تخبروني بسرعه

----------


## قمر الكتبي

ابا قماطات للبيبي
باشكال حلوه واسعار معقووووله بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## أحلام علي

وين الي كانت توفر البوكس مال التصوير مع الاضائة والاستاند ب 800 درهم

----------


## روريان

بنات أريد منكانات خشب او حديد بس يكون صلب وسعره حلوه لأني أريد كمية 

وإذا فيه أرجل أو يدين بعد زين 

وألي يعيبني مالها وسعرها براسلها 


رسالة ع الخاص بسرعة بليز

----------


## Attractive ~

السلام عليكم 

بنات بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييز ابا وحده تصمملي توقيع غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوي وراقي 

اترياكن اختكن ام خليفه

----------


## عود دبي

خاص بالمتزوجات من تقدر اتوفرلي هذا

----------


## (( بسمه ))

محتاجه مانيكان للأطفال 

منو التاجره اللي توفر مانيكان للأطفال ومن وين أقدر أشتريه إذا مب موجود فالمنتدى 

والله يوفقكم

----------


## إمـــكـــن؟!

منو يقدر يوفري اغراض من هارودز؟؟؟؟ لندن

ياريت تردون علي

----------


## جريئة

بنات . . أبي تصميم لوقو حلووو و راقي 

بس أبا سعره بـ 100 درهم

بانتظاكم

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خوواتي ...

اباا وحده من بوظبي ،،، تسوي كب كيك وسويتات العلب و ميني كيك ... يعني فوالة حق عزايم ...

بس اهم شي من بوظبي عسب تسهل علي عملية التوصيل... ضروووووري حق هالويكند ... والي تعرف ولا هي تسوي تراسلني بسررررررررررعه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اي حد يقدر يوفرلي اساور فزاع اللي هن اساور الطاقه يراسلني ع الخاص
بليييز اللي بيراسلني يتأكد انه بيوفرلي الاصلي مب التقليد 

اللي بيعجبني عرضها بتواصل وياها على طول

----------


## غرشة فيمتو

تــآآآآآآآآآآآآجرات منو تبيع لصقات كرست للتبيض .. بليييز ابي الاصلي 

وثـــآآآآنكس^^

----------


## shyo0o5yha

بنات منوه تقدر تطلبلي من monsoon و next 


و بعموله معقوله *

----------


## full options

ابا وحده تغلف هدايا ...ابا شغل محترم و حلو و راقي ^^

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي جهاز المشي ( السير ) 
بسعر أقل عن 1000 درهم إذا ممكن

----------


## نبت زايد2009

هلا بنات 

اريد جلابيات بيت مع شيلهن اريد يكون فيهن مديل خفيف مب مخاوير ،،،،وراقيات 

واريد وحده اسعارها معقوله،،،،

اتمنى طرشلي صور ع الخاص ،،،،

----------


## AMSALMA

السلا عليكم .. 

انا ابغي اساور مطلى ذهب " بأسرع وقت يعني اقصى مدة اسبوع " 
و اذا ما شيء ذهب مب مشكلة يكون بأي شيء ثاني ( خيوط او غيره ) 
بس الاساورة ابغي فيها يكون مكتوب اسم ... 



و طلب الثاني : 
ابغي بلاك بيري اليديد البولد ... و يكون بسعر مناسب ...

----------


## HUNNY

> ابغي لانجيري تنكري ولانجيرهات قصار قياسات كبار مب وايد بس للمليانات واللي عندها على الخاص حبيباتي


انا بعد

----------


## سر الخفووق

لاااااااانجري .. الاسعار 60 70 واقل لاني ابااا كمييييييييييه

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى وحده تصمملي بزنس كارد +بروشرات اعلانيه

اطرشلي اسعارها +عينات من شغلها ع الخاص

----------


## pinki11

ابي وحده اتكون عايشه ف امريكا ولا لندن وتطلب لي شي
من محل بليييز

----------


## خسوووفه

ابا كريم شارلي منو تقدر توفره لي وابا كل منتجات شارلي 
ةهاموضوع فيه صورة المنتج للي ماتعرفه ابا ظروري

----------


## سر الخفووق

ابا وحده تطلبلي اغراااااااااااااض من موووووقع ^^ وتاخذ عمولتها

----------


## حزن قلبي

ابا دلال مرسوم عليها و بالكرستال

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم تاجرات اشحالكن ؟ 

منو اللى تكتب اسامى اليهال علي التيشيرتات بالخيوط 

ابا سعر حلو لو سمحتن + خامة حلوة 

شى تاجرة تسوي الواحد علي 40 درهم تقريبا بس راسلتها وما ترد 

الاسعار + الصور + الالوان المتوفرة علي الخاص لو سمحتن بانتظاركم 

ابا لولد عمره 6 سنوات وبنت عمرها 3 سنوات


مثل هاى الصورة بس ابا الاسم بس بدون رقم

----------


## العطر

خواتي لو سمحتوا منو من التاجرات اللي من العين وتقدر تطرشلي تسترات لدخونها 
لاني مش حابة اطلب قبل اجرب .... فاذا عيبني بطلب واذا ما عيبني السموحة منها على العبالة 

بس رجاءا تكون اسعارها مناسبة وياليت لو يكون عندها لبان معطر

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

بغيت وحده تسوي لي توقيع تجاري مميز ^_^

----------


## أم ريمو

انا بعد اريد توقيع تجاري مميز

----------


## وين انت ؟

> السلام عليكم تاجرات اشحالكن ؟ 
> 
> منو اللى تكتب اسامى اليهال علي التيشيرتات بالخيوط 
> 
> ابا سعر حلو لو سمحتن + خامة حلوة 
> 
> شى تاجرة تسوي الواحد علي 40 درهم تقريبا بس راسلتها وما ترد 
> 
> الاسعار + الصور + الالوان المتوفرة علي الخاص لو سمحتن بانتظاركم 
> ...


مي توووو

ياريت الناجره اللي تسوي جي تتواصل معاي ع الخآآآص

----------


## ام عبدالعزيز4

بغيت سجادة الجيب الماركات. وقلم اذكار واذا مسابح بعد باسعار حلوه 
واللي تقدر توفرها لي تراسلني عالخاص.

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا 

من تقدر تسويلي شباصات نفس الي فالصوره 

http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploa...2802770453.jpg

بس يكونن ساده ومن شريط ساتان او حرير
وتكون نوعيه المقابض اوك 

ياريت بالصوووووور عالخاص

وثااانكس

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي بغيت جوتي نفس هذااا بليز الي تقدر توفرلي ايااه لون اسود ترااسلني ولي تعرف وين يبعونة تخبرني 
[url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url

بلييييييز بنات ثاااني مرة انزل هذا لطلب

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابا طقم نفاس حلووووو و بسيط وهادي ما ابغي حشره و دانتيلات واااااايد و غيره و بسعر حلوووو مب غالي حبيباتي وارخص سعر باخذ عنها ان شاء الله

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي تقدر توفرلي اساور فزاع اللي هن اساور الطاقه تراسلني
ابا الاصليات بلييز 

احسن سعر بتعامل وياها

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

بغيت اي شي ينعم الشعر ويخليه حريررررر
زيت خلطه سحر اي شي

الصور والاسعار وتجارب العضوات والاراء عالخاص

----------


## حصه الظاهري

مرحبا 
ابا حد يوفرلي سويت بس ابا اشيا غريبه 

في اسرع وقت

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا

منوه تصمم لوقو وطباعه عالاكياس وبزنس كارد وهالسوالف

يا ريت عالخاص بالصور

----------


## ثمايل

ابا حد توفري مسك الطهاره بس ابا الاصلي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بلييز اللي تقدر توفرلي اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع تراسلني 
ابا الاصليات بليييز 
ارخص سعر بتواصل وياها 

محتاجه كميه وكل الالوان اللي ممكن تنوجد

----------


## عالية الغالية

> اللي تقدر توفرلي اساور فزاع اللي هن اساور الطاقه تراسلني
> ابا الاصليات بلييز 
> 
> احسن سعر بتعامل وياها


نفس الطلب

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ويييييييييييين اللي يرسمن على اطقم الدلالالالالالالالالالالالال؟؟

ضرووووووووووري؟؟ هب الا دلال .. طقم كااااااااااااااااامل..

----------


## ستايلش جريل

بلييز تاجرات بغييت اساور الي ينكتب عليهن الاسماء اوعلى حسب الطلب 

الي تقدر توفرلي تراسلني على الخاص <<بغيييتهن ضروري

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى حزام السونا ڤيلفورم الاصلي

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

كفر آ تً BB-BOLD9000

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

منو تبيع المشد الحضرمي الأصلي

----------


## العطر

منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز crazy fit
وبسعر مناسب 

ياليت تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

ابا وحده تطلبلي من النت ولها عموله 50 درهم على كل موقع

----------


## أم منصور2

بغيت

جلابيات نص كم وكم طويل

----------


## ارمانيه

مرحبا بغيت شنط حلوه ماركات وكبار فحدود1500 وبغيت فساتين للبيع تصميم اماتو او اروشي او احد المصممين الكبار يعني شغل راقي مب موديل قديم وغالي مقاس ميديم واللي ماتطرش لي الصور اسمحولي مابرد عليها

----------


## أم مجدي34

مطلوب عبايات قياس 60 تناسب وزن 100 الطول 60 او 58
باسعار مناسبه ومعقوله

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

في تااجرت تبيع زيت تاج رتاج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيد العذارى

منوه تقدر تصممم لي لوقو مقابل رصيد

----------


## Perfetto

مقص الحف .. بس من تاجره في بوظبي .. أباه يوصلني في يومين .!

لاهنتن ..=)

----------


## ريماس الدلوعة

السلام عليكم 

اشحالكم اخواتي انا ابا استشوار استعماله سهل وينعم الشعر ويا يضر بالشعر حق اخواتي 


بليييييييييييييييييييييييز ابا احس نوع

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي بغيت اساور فزاع [ اساور الطاقه ] بغيت من كل الالوان 
ابا الاصليات 

بلييييز مابا اسعار اوووفر 

اللي سعرها حلو بتعامل وياها

----------


## صاحبة ذوقM

سلام عليكم 
بنات ابا وحده اتبيع العاب زوجيه ومفارش وهالسوالف باسعار حلوه 
ضرووووووووووووووري ابليز 
باسرع وقت

----------


## um-beereg3

> ابى وحده تصمملي بزنس كارد +بروشرات اعلانيه
> 
> اطرشلي اسعارها +عينات من شغلها ع الخاص

----------


## السنوعيه

*مرحبآ خواتي 
بغيت صبآبه او حرمه تـسوي الحبه الحمرا 
وتطرش الطلبيات البيوووت*

----------


## الهدى1

بغيت وحدة تسويلي تعليقات للسيارة وميدالية بأرقام السيارة ضرووووري خواتي هاليومين ^___^

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> بغيت وحدة تسويلي تعليقات للسيارة وميدالية بأرقام السيارة ضرووووري خواتي هاليومين ^___^


نفس الطلب بليز

----------


## سهام الليل

ابغي وحده تسويلي اكياس مع طباعة الاسم عليهن

----------


## um-beereg3

> ابغي وحده تسويلي اكياس مع طباعة الاسم عليهن

----------


## دلوعة مام

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

بنات بغيت مساعدة 

محتاجة وحده تقدر توفر لي هالعطرين خلال هالاسبوع , المشكلة انا ما اقدر اطلع واروح السوق 


العطر الاول , من انفاسك دخون , اسمه 10 اكتوبر , تقريبن قيمته 300 وشي *ابي منه اثنين* 

وهتي صورته 


العطر الثاني من ذا بودي شوب 
مب متاكدة من سعره , بس في منه احجام , وانا ابا الحجم الكبير *ابي منه اثنين* 

وهذي صورته 


طبعا بتكون لها عمولة ان شالله 

فجزاها خير اللي تقدر تساعدني , تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ويييييييييييين اللي يرسمن على اطقم الدلالالالالالالالالالالالال؟؟
> 
> ضرووووووووووري؟؟ هب الا دلال .. طقم كااااااااااااااااامل..

----------


## فزة حمامة

ابا مشرؤب داكسي بوب


عصير فيمتو المثلج .. اباه بسعر حلو ماباه غالي لاني اعرف سعره

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بنــآآت منوو فيكن فالفجيره ووالسفير مول قريب من بيتهم..اباها تااخذ لي سبا ميلك يوكو..قالت لي وحده انها تشتريه بـ 4 درااهم..بس..وهو الاصلي بعد هب التقليــدي...

منوو بتشتريه لي وبتكون لها عموولــه طبعاا..^^

وهاذي صورت الاصلي..لانه في نوع مب اصلي وفكارفور مب اصلي.بس فالسفير مالفجيره اصلي لاني جفت عند وحده ما خذتنه من هناك..وماعرف اذا فسفير رااك اصلي وباقي مولات السفير..^^



واللي بتااخذ لي ما تقوول اشتريت واخر شي يوصلني اللي مب اصلي..وقبل ما اطرشه تصور لي واطرش الصوره عشان اتاكد..والسموحه..^^

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي وحده تسوي عصيده وتكون من بوظبي

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا كيمرة كانون 1000 + ايبود تتش

----------


## أم شهد2010

انا ابي وحده ساكنه في ابوظبي وخاصة عدااال الفلاح بلااازا او قريب منه ....

والشي اللي ابيه توديلي اوراق مقااااابل مخابز السلطاااان واسواق الامارات للتخفيضات مقابل رصيد ....

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

بنات ابا اتدلوني ع تاجرات الملابس والبلايز والقمصاان

ورايه سفرر واباا اشياا حلووه وطويله

وتاجرات الشنط ... المهم ابا سير طوويل حق السفرر 

بليييز عالخاااص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

ابا حد يطلبلي من النت بعموله 50

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي طاولت لاب توب و اتكون اشويه مرفوعه و لها قاعده ابسعر 50 درهم او اقل 
مفرش نفاس لان نفس المفارش الجاهزه تباع في منتديات ثانيه ارخص اب وايد ارحمونا بالاسعار

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## أم شهد2010

لفاافة ورق العنب .... لو سمحتوا الصور والاسعار لا هنتوا

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا فساتين ماركة لنيوبورن أو لعمر 3-6, 6-9 , 9-12 شهر^^
خاصة بربري,, بسعر اوكي

----------


## ام حمدان26

محتاجه كورسيهات للي تنلبس تحت الفساتين بخيوط ابغي كميه سعر جمله
ومشدات كامل للجسم

----------


## الحرف العنيد

> ابا مشرؤب داكسي بوب
> 
> 
> عصير فيمتو المثلج .. اباه بسعر حلو ماباه غالي لاني اعرف سعره



انا بعد ابا ^^

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

السلام عليكم 

صبااااااااااااااحوااااااا مساااااااااااااا الخير 

حبوباااااااات تااااجرااااااات 

منو ترووووم توفرلي تيشرتاااااااات ساااااااااااااااااااااااده الواااااااااااااان حلوه و رويااااانه و القطن الحلووو و اذا تووووفرلي القطن النعيييم يكوووون احسن 

سوااااااء داااااااااااااخل البلاد والا من موقع و الاسعااااااار حلووووه لاني ابا الفواااااتير 
ابا كميه كبيره لمشرووووووع 
ف بلييييييييييييز كل ما نزل السعر كل ماكااان احسن 
و اذا وحده متفيقه اتسوي سيرج و تخبرني عن الموقع و بتكووووون لها عموووووله حلووووووووه

----------


## بيضه

منو من التاجرات تبيع مناكير الميتاليك

----------


## لمسة فن

لو سمحتوا ابغي اعرف منو تبيع كفرات سرير ( دانتيلات) حق الولادة

----------


## يا رب لك م

*ابا عطر ترش 9 الاصلي من لندن بلييييييز 


ترش 9 الرجالي من لندن*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا فساتين ماركة لنيوبورن أو لعمر 3-6, 6-9 , 9-12 شهر^^
> خاصة بربري,, بسعر اوكي

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا توزيعات حلوة وغريبة ,, تعبت من الدوارة..

مابا عطور أو شوكلت.. أبا شي مميز ومفيد..

----------


## الهدى1

ابغي علاقات لسيارة بس اسعار معقوووولة ضرووووري ^__-^

----------


## فجر النواعم

تاجرات الاكل ابا ورق عنب حامض حلو يذوووووب امره في ثميه و محشي ملفوف بعد حاليا انا في راك اللي تقدر اتراسليني حبوبات و الاسعار مش مهم لان في خاطري مره

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

هلا فيييكم تجوووراتنا

بغيت شوكة للمدرسة بشرط أتكون مالات الظهر يعني مابي قوم بو جتف

بليييييييز طرشوووولي بسرعه خلال هالاسبووووووووووووع 

وأبي منه اثنين يعني الي اطرشولي اياه ما يكون بالحبة 

وياريت لو الشنطة أتكون فنكي ولو فيها رسومات أحلى بعااااااد اوكي


اتريااااااااااااكم

----------


## Style Bébé

> لفاافة ورق العنب .... لو سمحتوا الصور والاسعار لا هنتوا


 
انا بعد ابا واحد مثله

----------


## أسرتي وبس

منو ايسويلي بنر 200 في 200 بس شكل راقي واستايل حلو وسعر احلا اريده بسرعه ياريت

----------


## لاهوبه

بغيت كووووورسيه لانجري اللي تبيعه تراسلني ابا شغلات حلوووووه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## دلووعة قييرل

مرحبا

بغيت توزيعات تراثية بس بدون الحلويات.. يعني الاجياس او شو ما عندكم و الحلويات و التغليف من عندي... بغيت جريب 150 حبة بس بسعر معقول...

و اللي عندها الميني عقال او الميني برقع بسعر مناسب تخبرني عشان افكر احطه ويا التوزيعات

ياليت احصل الرد بسرعة لاني في الشهر الثامن و ما عندي وقت  :Frown:

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

بنات أبا دلال و شيالات دلال باللون الذهبي وما يبردن
اهم. شي الدلال لونهم ذهبي خاااالص او الذهبي يكون هو الطاغي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا الغاليات منو تقدر توفرلي أكواب بلاستيكية نفس إلي بالصورة ( و يكون مع الكوب ملاعق صغار )

----------


## um-beereg3

*آآريـد وحده تسويلي اكياس مع طباعة الاسم عليهن

+

تصمملي بزنس كارد و بروشرات اعلانيه

][ اطرشلي اسعارها + عينات من شغلها ع الخاص][*

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> تاجرات الاكل ابا ورق عنب حامض حلو يذوووووب امره في ثميه و محشي ملفوف بعد حاليا انا في راك اللي تقدر اتراسليني حبوبات و الاسعار مش مهم لان في خاطري مره

----------


## زهره كرز

السلام عليكم تاجرات 
بغيت تحاميل الملح الي بالمر وقشر الرمان .. منو التاجره الي كانت تبيعهن؟

----------


## full options

اريد شيء لتغليف الهدايا يكون راقي وحلو

----------


## um-beereg3

*آآريـد وحده تسويلي اكياس مع طباعة الاسم عليهن

+

تصمملي بزنس كارد و بروشرات اعلانيه

][ اطرشلي اسعارها + عينات من شغلها ع الخاص][*

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا وحدة تسويلي طباعة لكل شي حق مشروعي .. من تصميم وطباعة فواتير و كروت وبروشورات .. 

اقل سعر باخذه

----------


## بنــuaeــت

خواااتي ابا ثيااب ولادية راااقية وحللوة وفيها حركات صيفية حلوة ... مع كابات غريبة أو اسكارف صيفي .. ابا شي دلع .. وبنفس الوقت السعر ما يكون مبالغ فيه ..
ابا لأعمار 3 سنووات ونص ,, وسنتين ونص ..

----------


## تـفـاحــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بنات ابا توزيعات تخرج من البزنس بس يكون جاهز يوم الاربعاء 

بليييييييييييييييييييييز ظرووووووووووووووووري

----------


## بطوه

ابا الاكواب اللي على شكل عدسة الكاميرا

دورت الموضوع مالقيته

----------


## علـآآآيه

ابي دخون ع شكل كب كيك او اي شكل كيوووت ^^

----------


## الدلع بدمي

> هلا الغاليات منو تقدر توفرلي أكواب بلاستيكية نفس إلي بالصورة ( و يكون مع الكوب ملاعق صغار )

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت بزم لريلي مميزة ضروري

----------


## ام حمدوتي

مرحبا لو سمحتوا بغيت وحده تسوي لي تعليقات السقف لتزيين غرف المربيات اللي تكون على شكل مجسمات مثل رضاعة ولاهيه وغيره من هالاشكال

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا اكواب السويت الشفافى وبالحجم الوسط وابا من كل الاشكال 

الدائري والمربع

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## الدلع بدمي

> هلا الغاليات منو تقدر توفرلي أكواب بلاستيكية نفس إلي بالصورة ( و يكون مع الكوب ملاعق صغار )



أبا نفس الشكل ...

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابا بكسات بحجم كيوت وتكون وتكون بالاوان

----------


## منى الروحm

بغيت سبوحات بيبي ماركات 
واطقم بيبي ماركة بربري او اي طقم بس يكون سعر معقول

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواإاإتيه 
منوووو منكن تسوووووي قروص
ابا شغل عدل 
بسمن ذوابه 
ظررررررروري 
تراسلنيه فالخااااص واذا عندها صور اطرش لي مع الاسعار

----------


## أم مطر

حبيباتي .. منو تقدر توفر لي شنطة الخريطه 

الحجم الكبير مال السفر

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا بوكسات شفااااااااااااااااافه... للهدايا... باخذ من الي اتبيع ارخص وحده...

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## كتومه

هلا خواتي 
بغيت هدية رجالية غييييييييييييييييييييييييير عن الهدايا المعتادة 
ابي شي مميز بحدود ال 1000 درهم 

بليز اللي عندها بس شي غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير تراسلني بالصور و الاسعار 
ابا خلال اسبوعين

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا أي شي يخص الولادة والتزيين ووالتوزيعات والفوالة وكل شي..
وأبا تاجرة من الشارجة تسويلي كب كيك لبنوتة..

وابا اسعار حلوة مب ضو^^

----------


## روريان

بنات أريد مقص الحف الأفضل يكون حديد

مع الخيط ماله بدون الخيط ما بخذ المقص

براسل صاحبة أفضل عرض وبس 

ويفضل ألي عندها المقص والخيط مع بعض

----------


## عنود الحب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيباتي بغيت شاي بايوجي الامريكي الاصلي .. العلبه اللي عليها صورة حرمة 18 كيس فالعلبه .. اللي تبيعه بسعر 100 ^__^

ثاااااااااااانكس

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي تاجرة مغربية تقدر توفر لي صابون اسمه زهر زيتون شكله مربع و لونه ابيض بليززززززززززز

----------


## أم مجدي34

بزنس كارد

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي شرات هالمكاييل 

و بعد أبا الكاسات الشفافة ( المربعة)


و السموووحة

----------


## أم خرباش

السلام عليكم تاجرات 

التاجرة الي عندها هالفلاتات الشفافة مقاس 41 اتراسلني لو سمحتوا 








تحياتي لكم 
أم خرباش

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> السلام عليكم تاجرات 
> 
> التاجرة الي عندها هالفلاتات الشفافة مقاس 41 اتراسلني لو سمحتوا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انا ابا بعد نفس القياس

----------


## akka

خواتي عندي 6 مواضيع وابا وحده من الخوات اتسوي لي المواضيع واترتبهم لي أنا عندي الكلام جاهز والصور لأني وايد مشغوله وما عندي وقت ..ابيها حتى اتعدل بعص الصور وبعد التعديل اشوف الموضوع لو أوكي بخليها اتسويلي كل المواضيع نفس الطريقة طبعا ما اختلاف الكلام والصور ...بالنسبة للدفع ما بنختلف المهم النتيجة ..ضرووووووووووري وبسرعه

----------


## عواشهـ

.,,.{ابا بوكسات شفااااااااااااااااافه... للهدايا... باخذ من الي اتبيع ارخص وحده...

----------


## حرم القناص

خواتي. أريد كورسيه حليمه بولند للي عندها تتواصل وياي ضروري

----------


## فجر النواعم

تاجرات الاكل ابا ورق عنب حامض حلو يذوووووب امره في ثميه و محشي ملفوف بعد حاليا انا في راك اللي تقدر اتراسليني حبوبات و الاسعار مش مهم لان في خاطري مره

----------


## فيافي 123

يالتاجرات .. بليز الي عندها توزيعات مواليد حلوة وغريبة تراسلني على الخاص ...

وبغيت جلابيات الدانتيل للنفاس ..

----------


## فراشة UAQ

منو تقدر توفر لي تحاميل فرجن مع الصابونه .؟

----------


## الهدى1

بغيت اعرف من التاجرة اللي توفر كريم يولاي بالتوت البري 

ضروووووووووووري اللي يعرف خبرني ^___^

----------


## حلاوة دلع

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــرات الـــــــــــــــــــدخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ون..

بغيت الدخون الملون .. وابا العود بالمسك ..

----------


## عنود الحب

شاي بايوجي الامريكي الاصلي .. العلبه اللي عليها صورة حرمة 18 كيس فالعلبه .. اللي تبيعه بسعر 100 ^__^

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

تاجرات المغرررررررررررب او اي تاجره اتاجر بالمغربيات 


ابغي جلابيات مغربيه خفيف للصييييف والسعر ما يزيد عن 100 لحد 200 فقط

----------


## نخوبه

كريم تكبير الصدر

----------


## أو زايد

منو اتبيع العاب زوجيه

بغيت لعبة النرد الوردي المضئ
ولعبة نرد الوضعيات
ولعبة x , o

ضروووري بسرررررررررعه

----------


## مزيونه و بس

السلام عليكم ~


من تقدر توفر لي ملابس تنكريه حق الحفلات بس تكون للكبار

اللي عندها ياليت ترويني صور 

ويعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## عواشهـ

بوكسات شفافه للتوزيعاااات...

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه او حتى تلبيسة المخده او شال بس اباه لطبلون السياره 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او تلبيسة المخده واحد عليه شعار سوبر مان والثاني شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او شال لطبلون السياره عليه شعار سوبر مان وشار ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ]

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## العطر

> لو سمحتوا خواتي التاجرات
> 
> بغيت وحدة تسويلي فوايل وحلويات حق ربا اختي في المستشفى في بوظبي
> 
> وياليت يكون شغلها مميز وما عليه كلام
> 
> بليز دلوني واللي تعرف تراسلني

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

مرحبا خواتي ... ابغي جواتي اللون اسوود حق مدرسه قياس 39 .

----------


## um-beereg3

*آآريـد وحده تسويلي اكياس مع طباعة الاسم عليهن

+

تصمملي بزنس كارد و بروشرات اعلانيه

][ اطرشلي اسعارها + عينات من شغلها ع الخاص][*

----------


## حلاوة دلع

وين تاجرات الادخوون ..

بغيت الدخون الملون .. ضروري وبسرعة ..

----------


## where

بغيت يـــــــــــــــــــا خواتي 
علاقه الاسكارفات فيليت اللي تبيعها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## فوآغي

منو تعرف اتسوي عصيده بالتمر ؟

فبوظبي

----------


## فط فط 83

منو التاجره الي توفر الاكواب الشفافه الفاضيه الي ب 100 حبه ب 10 دراهم

----------


## uae.beauty.zone

بغيت عطور فرنسية بدون كحول مثل عطور Jean paul gaultier الصيفية.
اللي عندها او تقدر توفرلي تراسلني ع الخاص.*

----------


## عيون الشو

أبي وحدة تسوي فساتين كروشيه وجواتي للأطفال تراسلني عالخاص فديتكن

----------


## في رحاب الذكر

بغيت وحده تبيع حشوه حق المفارش وتلبيسه حقهم 
او تبيع مفارش للاسره بس تكون رسومات نفس ايكيا وراقيه ياليت التاجرات يطرشولي على الخاص وانا الكتابوجات وان بختار اللي يناسبني فديتكن

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

ابا فستان اسود قصير

حق زياره مب حق عرس

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا هالعطر بلييييييييييييييييز بأسرع وقت قبل تاريخ 25 هالشهر بلييييييييييييييييز 



وبعر 500 وأقل مب أكثر بلييييييييييييز

----------


## ~ همس ~

ابغي رابط ملف العضوه اللي توصل باقات ورد لاي مكان في العالم 
بليز ظروري بسرعه

----------


## نخوبه

*عطر كلوي النساااااائي 



ابواك واقلام ماركات*

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا 

خواتي منوه تقدر تطلب لي من موقع اجنبي ؟!

----------


## سموو علي

السلام عليكم والرحمه. . 

شحالكن خواتي ؟! 

منو يقدر يوفرلي البوكسات الشفافه . . اللي للجيز كيك والسويت 

نفس الي ف الصوره

----------


## قطوة العين

منو توفر حشو حق الفراش بسعر مناسب

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

> هلا خواتي 
> بغيت هدية رجالية غييييييييييييييييييييييييير عن الهدايا المعتادة 
> ابي شي مميز بحدود ال 1000 درهم 
> 
> بليز اللي عندها بس شي غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير تراسلني بالصور و الاسعار 
> ابا خلال اسبوعين


حتى انا طرشوا لي بعد 

الي عندها شاي بايوجي الامريكي الاصلي .. العلبه اللي عليها صورة حرمة 18 كيس فالعلبه .. اللي تبيعه بسعر 100 ^__^


و اللي تسوي باقات و تكتب عليهن كلام بغيت ملفها

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه او حتى تلبيسة المخده او شال بس اباه لطبلون السياره 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او تلبيسة المخده واحد عليه شعار سوبر مان والثاني شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او شال لطبلون السياره عليه شعار سوبر مان وشار ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ]

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## حور العين1

بغيت ماسك الذهب من محبوبت الجماهير التاجره فجر النواعم و ابغي الرابط تبعها لو سمحتوااااااااا بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ماسك الذهب و بسعر حلووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

تاجراااااات ابغي قمصان نوووووم طررررر مقاااااااااااااااااس اكس لارج 

طرررشووووووووولي الصور بالاسعاااااااااار حلوووه

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

تعبت وانا ادرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

ابي التاجرة الي تبيع كل مستلزمات الزوجيه 
النكهات و الابجورات 
و الشرشف ماعرف وين ضيعتها ؟؟؟

----------


## حور العين1

اكواب كام نيكون ارخص سعر باخذ منها

----------


## روريان

بنات أريد مقص الحف والأفضل مع الخيط ماله

----------


## dnyailwalah

اريد مكياج تايلند وماليزيا

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> تاجراااااات ابغي قمصان نوووووم طررررر مقاااااااااااااااااس اكس لارج 
> 
> طرررشووووووووولي الصور بالاسعاااااااااار حلوووه

----------


## رقوووي..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ابا لوغو معدني للعبي معدن مابا بلاستيك

عندي الديزاين بس ابا حد ينفدلي اياه

ابا جياس العبي مع الطباعه في انتظاركن حبوبات

----------


## أصغرالبنات

بغيت التاجرات اللي يطرزون العبارات على الفوط ...ضروووووووووووووووووري

----------


## Um7maid

بغيت:

١. استكانات الجاي المغربي الملونة

٢. ملة او صحن تقديم الجوكليت فوندو مع الشوك

وميرسي*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه او حتى تلبيسة المخده او شال بس اباه لطبلون السياره 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او تلبيسة المخده واحد عليه شعار سوبر مان والثاني شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او شال لطبلون السياره عليه شعار سوبر مان وشار ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ]

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## DxB-KhaYaLaH

بنات للضرورة جدا جدا جدا 

ابا البنات اللي يسون كب كيك وحلويات ... واللي يسون فطاير وبسكوت وسوالف خفايف 

ارجوكم حطولي اساميهن وارقامهن ويفضل لو عندهن لنكان او حاطات مواضيع علشان اشوف شغلهن كيف 

ابا شي راقي وحلو وامرتب بليز بنات ردو عليه ضروري واتواصلو وياي

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي

بغيت جلابيات نفاس .. (( دانتيل )) 

مقاس ميديم ،، بس ياليت ماايكون اكثر عن ال200 
الي عندهااا تراسلني عالخاص بليييييز

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> تاجرات المغرررررررررررب او اي تاجره اتاجر بالمغربيات 
> 
> 
> ابغي جلابيات مغربيه خفيف للصييييف والسعر ما يزيد عن 100 لحد 200 فقط


انا ابا بعد كان في تاجرة اسمها marwa2005 من سنة تقريبا حاطة جلابيات ب 200 درهم ررررروعة اللى تعرف رابطها تطرشه لي

----------


## ااام محمد

بغيت بوكسات توزيعات حق lليهال في المدرسه

----------


## بحر الهواجس

منوا تقدر توفر لي هالاشياء دورتها وماحصلتها
http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/53369.png
http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/53368.png
بكون شاكره لها

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 

ابغي مانيكان

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا وحدة تسويلي طباعة لكل شي حق مشروعي .. من تصميم وطباعة فواتير و كروت وبروشورات .. 

اقل سعر باخذه

----------


## uae_student

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفري مدس من ماركه ديور او اي كوالتي ممتاز ويكون ولادي

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

تاجراااااات ابغي قمصان نوووووم طررررر مقاااااااااااااااااس اكس لارج 

طرررشووووووووولي الصور بالاسعاااااااااار حلوووه

----------


## غربة_الروح

انا بعد ابغي مغربيات رخيصه نفس الخوات فوق

----------


## غربة_الروح

من يعرف يصمم اوسمه متحركه نفس هذا 


بليز الي تعرف ترسلي شي من شغلها واسعارها

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

ابا وحدة تسويلي طباعة لكل شي حق مشروعي .. من تصميم وطباعة فواتير و كروت وبروشورات .. 

اقل سعر باخذه

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي حد يوفر لي صابون طين الزهري من منتجاااات مغربية

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> تاجراااااات ابغي قمصان نوووووم طررررر مقاااااااااااااااااس اكس لارج 
> 
> طرررشووووووووولي الصور بالاسعاااااااااار حلوووه

----------


## روريان

بنات أريد مقص الحف والأفضل مع الخيط ماله

----------


## Amo0one

> ابا وحدة تسويلي طباعة لكل شي حق مشروعي .. من تصميم وطباعة فواتير و كروت وبروشورات .. 
> 
> اقل سعر باخذه



انا بعد 

أقل سعر باخذه

----------


## جرح صامت

التاجر الي عندها فساتين اسمها ابداع مميز شي جي ياريت تتواصل اوياي ضروري وشكرا

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه او حتى تلبيسة المخده او شال بس اباه لطبلون السياره 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او تلبيسة المخده واحد عليه شعار سوبر مان والثاني شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او شال لطبلون السياره عليه شعار سوبر مان وشار ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ]

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## لمسة صدق

مافي تاجرة توفر شنط ماركات ف المنتدى

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

تاجراااااات ابغي قمصان نوووووم طررررر مقاااااااااااااااااس اكس لارج 

طرررشووووووووولي الصور بالاسعاااااااااار حلوووه


وييييييييييييييينكم ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## حور العين1

محد رد علي حد عنده كووب نيكوون ..؟؟؟؟


ايج شرات عدسه الكاام

----------


## غالي علي

انا بغيت قمصان سبونج للصغار والكبار

----------


## $AVON$

قبل خذيت من وحده وحده نقابات من وحده نقابات مطاعم بس ما اتذكر اسمها

----------


## احتاجك..

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفري مدس من ماركه ديور او اي كوالتي ممتاز ويكون ولادي


mee tooo بس بناتي ويفضل ماركة بربري^^

----------


## فراشه الحقل

منو التاجره الي تسوي سندويشات مغلفه بشكل راقي

----------


## الملاك الحالم

خواتي التاجرات

بغيت البوكسات الشفافة للتوزيعات

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا

منوه عندها عدسه يقما للكانون D550

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*بغيت اشيا تنفع اتكون هدااااااااياا* 

*اي شي من ميكب ، الكترونيات ، ملابس ، عطور ودخون ،، الخ*

*وتنفع للبنات فسن 18*

*وطبعن لارخص سعر الي باخذ منها* 

*تقريبن باخذ فوق 100 حبه* 

*يعني ابي خصم حلو لاني تقريبن باخذ بالجمله*

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> تاجراااااات ابغي قمصان نوووووم طررررر مقاااااااااااااااااس اكس لارج 
> 
> طرررشووووووووولي الصور بالاسعاااااااااار حلوووه
> 
> 
> وييييييييييييييينكم ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## هاجس القلوب

مَنَـــ?ــو. تبيع او تقدر توفر لي البودره اللي تشل شعر الجسم 

اطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه او حتى تلبيسة المخده او شال بس اباه لطبلون السياره 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او تلبيسة المخده واحد عليه شعار سوبر مان والثاني شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او شال لطبلون السياره عليه شعار سوبر مان وشار ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ]

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## Looooonely

بغيت وحدة تصمم وتطبع:

لوقو + فواتير + بزنس كارد + بروشورات

ما ابغي اسعار خيالية..
اقل سعر باخذ ان شاااء الله..

----------


## غربة_الروح

من يعرف يصمم اوسمه متحركه نفس هذا




بليز الي تعرف ترسلي شي من شغلها واسعارها

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي

بغيت جلابيات نفاس .. (( دانتيل ))

مقاس ميديم ،، بس ياليت ماايكون اكثر عن ال200
الي عندهااا تراسلني عالخاص بليييييز

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

> السلام عليكم والرحمه. . 
> 
> شحالكن خواتي ؟! 
> 
> منو يقدر يوفرلي البوكسات الشفافه . . اللي للجيز كيك والسويت 
> 
> نفس الي ف الصوره




----

نفس الطلب ..  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

بجامات اطفال راقيه وبجامات نسائيه من مصر بس تكون حلوه وراقيه وسعر معقول

----------


## عنا عمري

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتن منو تقدر توفر لي مثل هالاشكال ؟






وبعد بغيت من هالحلا ؟

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا قطع حرير ويا شيلهن^^
بس الوان حلوة فنكية ما با الوان غامقة..

----------


## أم عوض88

يا أحلى تجورات
لو سمحتوا
أبا المشد الحضرمي
الأصلي (من شعر الماعز)
thank you

----------


## shy6o0nah

سااااااااااااااااااااااااعات ماركه رجاليه

----------


## نبض الشارقة

خواتي ابغي شيل كروشيه
ضروري بلييييييز

----------


## ورده نرجس

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات وتااااااااااااجراااااااااااات بغيت مشدات ,, يعني المشد الي يلبسونه بعد الولاده وبلييييز بلييييز بليييييز يكون اصلي 
ومضموووووووووووووووون ,, يعني منه فاايده يدخل الكرش مب البسه 40 يوم وما جني سويت شي,, ^^

مابا المشد الاندونيسي لانه متعب ويباله عباله ,, 

وبغيت بعد مشد تجميلي هذا اللي يقولون عنه سليم اند لفت بس اصلي لو سمحتن ,, وبيني وبينكن رب العالمين ,, 
نعبنا ونحن نشتري بضاااعه مظروووووووبه ,, يعني غاليه عالفاضي ومب اصليه ,, سوري مب الكل ,, البعض ,,

سوري يمكن انا معصبه شوي ,, بس لاني من اسبوعين طالبه لربعيتي وطلع المشد اخرطي ,, غسلته وتم يتوسع ,, صدق افتشلت ...  :Frown:

----------


## ام احمد 1997

بغيت وحدة تصمم وتطبع:

لوقو + فواتير + بزنس كارد + بروشورات

ما ابغي اسعار خيالية..
اقل سعر باخذ ان شاااء الله..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرف يسوي لحاف بالكوروشيه او حتى تلبيسة المخده او شال بس اباه لطبلون السياره 

بغيت لحاف للكبار عليه شعار سوبر مان ولحاف ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او تلبيسة المخده واحد عليه شعار سوبر مان والثاني شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ] 
او شال لطبلون السياره عليه شعار سوبر مان وشار ثاني عليه شعار كلية زايد الجويه [ طيار حربي ]

بغيت اسعار حلوه بليييز


وبغيت اساور الطاقه اللي هن اساور فزاع الاصليه لو سمحتن وابا اسعار معقوله مب اووفر

----------


## أم حمدان وحور

بغيت ينيفورمات للخدم ضرووووووري بليييز

----------


## ورده نرجس

منو تبيع كريم جولي الاصلي ,, بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

منوو توفر لي هآلحلوياات بكمية ..




و ابـــــــــــــــــــا القفش اللي داخل الزرق بالضبط مثلهن 


بليز ضاروري

----------


## hamdane

مساء الخير...

أبا وحده تطبخ في عيمان ولا الشارجه بس يكون طبخها لذيذ ونظيف.....وبتعاقد معاها لمدة سنه أو سنتين الله العالم
المهم والدفع بيكون أسبوعي ولا شهري واحد من أهلي ساكن في عيمان ومل من أكل المطاعم وخاطره ياكل من أكل البيت....ياليت حد يساعدني في هالموضوع واكون له شاكره

----------


## فوآغي

اللي تعرف اتسوي عصيده بالتمر

تراسلني

وتكون من بوظبي

----------


## أو زايد

ابي شي يمتن.. طرشولي صور مع اراء البنات.. والسعر

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي تعرف تسوي شغلات بالكورشيه بلييييز راسلني للضروره باسعاركن وصور من شغلكن
مابا شبرات وهالسوالف لا لا ابا اشياء مثل شنط مفارش توزيعات اي شي غير الشيل والشبرات

----------


## أنا الأحلى

السلام عليكم
محتاية علاقات للاكسسوارات باشكال حلللوة الخواتم و السوع و الحيول و القلايد

ضروووري بليييز 



*

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا قطع حرير ويا الشيل بس الوان حلوة مب غامقة.
وابا كفر شبريه لبعد الولادة بس اسعار حلوة مش اكثر عن 500 درهم..
ابا مدس وشنطة البيبي ماركة بربري أو ديور..

----------


## احتاجك..

وبعد أبا مدس + كاب لبيبي كوريشه او اي مادة ثانية بنوتة وسعر اقل من 150 درهم..

----------


## لاهوبه

ابا بجاااااايم حلوووه وخامتها تكون اوكيي مب من النوع الردىء

----------


## ام عزوزي

ابا اي باد 2 بسعر معقول

----------


## روح البراءه

مرحبا خواتي 
بغيت اعرف من التاجره اللي بلقى عندها جحال الاثمد والصراي بماي زمزم

وتسلموون

----------


## ريماس $

_ابا خلطة العرايس للوجة ضروري_

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي تعرف تسوي شغلات بالكورشيه بلييييز راسلني للضروره باسعاركن وصور من شغلكن
مابا شبرات وهالسوالف لا لا ابا اشياء مثل شنط مفارش توزيعات اي شي غير الشيل والشبرات

----------


## ام وهج84

ابي ستيكرات جدران بنفس النقوش اللي بالصورة
لون بنفسجي

----------


## shaima_20

في حد يقدر يوفرلي نفس هذي الدلة بس اباها كاااااااامل زجاج نفس الصورة :



وشكرا ^_____^

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت من بسكويت السبونج بوب بوب جيس اصفر وعليه الرسمه اللي تعرفه اتراسلني ضروووووري عيزت وانا ادوره

----------


## uae_student

منو من تاجرات اللي تتعامل مع المواقع الامريكيه وعمولتها معقوله

----------


## ملكت الدونات

منو تقدر توفر لي جهاز البخاار بسعر معقووووووووووووول نفس اللي في الصوووره

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي تعرف تسوي شغلات بالكورشيه بلييييز راسلني للضروره باسعاركن وصور من شغلكن
مابا شبرات وهالسوالف لا لا ابا اشياء مثل شنط مفارش توزيعات اي شي غير الشيل والشبرات

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم

بغيت جوتي رياضه لونه ابيض..اذا عليه الوان بسيطه ماشي مانع بس اهم شي ابيض..

ع الخاااااااااص..

----------


## نبت زايد2009

هلا بنات 

اريد جلابيات للبيت مع شيلهن بس يكونن راقيات ومتميزات

----------


## فيافي 123

بليز بغيت قماطات غريبة .. نفس الي يطلبونهن من امريكا .. 

بغيت بعد جلابيات راقية .. بقياس لارج و اكس لارج باسعار معقولة .. 

شكرااااااا

----------


## أنفاس مدفونه

بغيت دبل الأسامي آِلِلَّيْ يكُوْنَ الاسم محفور فيها باسمج وباسم ريلج ضرويو بلييز بغيت تاجرة تسوي لي

----------


## HONG

ابى مضرب الهريس 
وجهاز مال اللقيمات

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي دفتر الصور صفحاته شرات اللي فالصورة ..

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

أدور ع تاجرات يطلبن ملابس أو البلاايز من المواقع الكوريه

مثل ذا وّول سيل وغيره

المهم أنها اتعاملت ويا الموقع قبل ووصلتها الأغراض كامله .. قصدي مجربه 

لاني أبا أطلب حق سفرري .. وبيكون أخر شهر 5 .. وابا وحده اقدر اثق فيها .. توصلي الأغراض عالاقل بنص شهر 5

فـ دخيلكن اللي اتعرف تاجره ممكن أتوفر و أتسساعدني .. اتدلني عليها .. ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا سمن من صنع حريم الابلاد و ما يهمني السعر اباااه مضمون و ريحته اتشل البقعه شل..

----------


## أنفاس مدفونه

دبل الأسامي آِلِلَّيْ يكُوْنَ الاسم محفور فيها باسمج وباسم ريلج ضرويو بلييز بغيت تاجرة تسوي لي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي تعرف تسوي شغلات بالكورشيه بلييييز راسلني للضروره باسعاركن وصور من شغلكن
مابا شبرات وهالسوالف لا لا ابا اشياء مثل شنط مفارش توزيعات اي شي غير الشيل والشبرات

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى اكياس باحجام مختلفه

وفيها لوقو واسمي

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحبااا 

منو تقدر توفر لي 

|||||||||||| … كريم ••• تريتوسبوت •
اتراسلني

----------


## مس صفرا

ممكن من التاجرات 

ابي اهدي ربيعتي هدية مرتبه 

بمناسبة مولودها اليديد يعني هديه حق بيبي ذكر بليز ضروري

----------


## فوآغي

ايباد 16قيقا

بدون بطاقة سم كارد

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا سمن من صنع حريم الابلاد و ما يهمني السعر اباااه مضمون و ريحته اتشل البقعه شل..

----------


## malsoona

بغيت تاجرة اتسوي ميداليات اسماء . . ^^

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابااااااااعلب توزيعات لبيبي 
باقل الاسعار ابا كمية بليييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## احساس33

بغيت اسوي هديه لربيعتـي 


لان ولدها بيكمل سنة ..


وما عندي اي افكار بصراحه



اللي تقدر تفيدني ياريت تراسلني 

وبأسرع وقت ..

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هذا و لا واحد يشبه!!!





ابا تيشيرتات مو مال النوم اللي تنلبس تحتها ليقنزات بس ايكونون واسعات مو ضيقات

----------


## هديل حمدان

السلام عليكم 
ساعدوني ابي التواصل مع التاجره زم. قمران. 
*ضروري الله يخليكم*

----------


## MS.FANTAK

آبآ ليقنز 

ألوااان طبعااا ^^

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

ابغي حد يوفر لي نعال بنوتي مال دورا قياس 22-25 يزاكم الله خير لو بتحصلووون لاني تعبت وانا ادورا لبنتي ومالقييييييت وهي تموت فيهاا وعادي ياي سعر المهم مال دورا

----------


## fifi_girl

هلا خواتي ..

ابغي التاجرات الي يبيعن شراشف بألوان زاهية مثل وردي و اخضر 

ضروووووري ^_^

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا سمن,, من انتاج اماراتي

----------


## تاتو7

امممم ابا وحده اتبيع عطوووور فرنسيه رجاليه ضروووووري وسلم واستلم

----------


## قسى قلبي

> هلا خواتي ..
> 
> ابغي التاجرات الي يبيعن شراشف بألوان زاهية مثل وردي و اخضر 
> 
> ضروووووري ^_^




me toooo

----------


## همس2009

ابغي حد يوفرلي بدل حوامل 
او فساتين ناعمه من شيفون او قطن حق الحمل

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

مرحبا ~
بغيت بوكسات الكيك [ أبا كمية ] - وكذالك أبا أكياس بحم بوكس الكيك .

----------


## ش.ـف غ.ـيري

ابا اسوي هديه لاخوويه وابا حد يساعدني .. 
بلييييز .. من ناحيه اختيار الهديه و تعليفها و كل شي 

و بعد قبل اختي طلبت من وحده اهنيه في المنتدى تكتب على الفوظه بعد اباها 
بليييز ,, 

طرشولي رساله على الخاص

----------


## سمره كيوت

مرحباااااا
بغيت اي حرمه تسوي محاشي طعمها حلو ومني بيتزا وفطاير وساندويتشات بس أبا شغل حلو ولذيذ وعجيب واسعار حلوه ومناسبه والاهم تكون جريبه يعني يفضل تكون ساكنه في الفجيرة او خور فكان او جلبا او اي منطقه جريبه من هالمناطق اترياكن على الخاص خواتي بس أأكد عليكم أبا شي حلو خاصه المحاشي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي تعرف لسوالف الكورشيه تراسلني ع الخاص ضرووووري 
تراويني صور من شغلها + اسعارها

----------


## ااام محمد

كتب تعليميه للاطفال

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

> منو تقدر اتوفرلي هذا و لا واحد يشبه!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابا تيشيرتات مو مال النوم اللي تنلبس تحتها ليقنزات بس ايكونون واسعات مو ضيقات

----------


## شجون 2009

خوااتي بغيت لابتوب hp بسعر معقول بحدود 1200_1300 ابغية يديد بكرتونه 

ابغيه كهدية ..

الي عندها ترسلي الصور علي الخاص ..

دمتن بكل خير

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا فساتين لسن 3 سنوات و 7 سنوات شرات مونسون و ماركس اسبنسر اشكال ناعمة و بسيطة و اسعارها معقولة و تكون سلم و استلم

----------


## uae_student

ابا جلابيات خفاف للرضاعه وبسعر معقول ٤٠ درهم

----------


## عواشهـ

*ابا اشوف عروض تاجرات سجادة الجيب و قلم الاذكار و سجادة الماركات بعد طرشوولي و انا بختار و الي عيبني عرضها راسلها,,*

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

مرحبا

ابي ثياب صلاه وسجادات اسفنج

 :Smile:

----------


## غيابك أتعبني

أبغي قمصان نوم حلوه وراقيه مقاس سمول أو إكس سمووول 

عرسي قرب  :Frown: 

ضرووووووووري بليز

----------


## hamda.liwaa

السلام عليكم وورحمه الله وبركاته

تاجراتي العزيزات 

اريد ساعه من ماركه exposure واسم الساعه هي lunita steel

لونها فضي وفيها الماس سعرها في امواج تقريبه 11 الف درهم

الصراحه خاطري 
بلييييييييييييييز

وهذا موقع امواج http://amwaj.ali-sons.com/watches.html

حق الي تبا تشوف الصور اختاري ساعات وعقب شوفي الاسم lunita steel

----------


## شواخ ليش

أريد اثواب بحرينيه للبنت عمرها ثمان سنوات

----------


## الويه الصبوحي

أريد أطقم للنفاس راقية ومميزة لو تكرمتن

----------


## أم مطر

حبيباتي 

اللي تقدر توفر لي ايباد 64 جيجا 

ipad 

والسعر يكون اقل من سعر السوق

----------


## دهن_العود

حبيباتي مننننننننننننو من النتاجرات اللي اتبيع 

زيت زيتون 

وايكون اصلي بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز طرشولي رابطها ربي لا هانكن

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي لووووووووشن او كريم للجسم برائحة صندل

----------


## ss91

ممكن توفرون لي منيكان

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي تعرف لسوالف الكورشيه تراسلني ع الخاص ضرووووري 
تراويني صور من شغلها + اسعارها

----------


## مزيونه و بس

تاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي من هالكب كيك 


[IMG]http://g.*************/2010/12/20/yaaba3dhoom/43172237182836635374.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Snforah

منو عندها ادوات تزييين الكب كيك ضروووري لو سمحتن

----------


## بنت المذكور

تاجرااتنا الحبيبااات بلاك بيري البولد الاسود 9700

----------


## ام_كشة

بنات انا شفت وحدة تسوي تصاميم للصور
والبومات بعد للاطفال
اللي عندها الرابط اطرشه حقي فديتكم

----------


## vialolo

عطر فرنسي من ديور ضروري يالتاجرات

----------


## ام_كشة

اذكر قبل في وحدة تسوي باقات بيزات
اللي عندها الرابط دخيلها لا تبخل علي
ابيه ضرووووري جدا

----------


## عيوني احلى

بنااااااااااات ساعدوني ابا الدانبو

بليز 
الي يعرف عند منو احصله بليز يخبرني

----------


## sounya

من تقدر توفر لي تست الامريكي لمعرفة جنس البيبي

----------


## nuara111

خواااتي منو تبيع الميني جلابية ؟؟؟
أبغيها ضرووووووري

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي حنه فرد الشعر(كوين هير) بلييييييييييييز

----------


## أم مطر

> حبيباتي 
> 
> اللي تقدر توفر لي ايباد 64 جيجا 
> 
> ipad 2 
> 
> والسعر يكون اقل من سعر السوق


+ الكفر

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

ابا منيكان كامل بدون راس بسعر معقول

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا الغاليات من تقدر تطلبلي من هالموقع أبا أشتري عطور
و بعمولة 50 درهم ....
http://www.fragrancenet.com/

----------


## *^*أم أحمد*^*

*ابا حد يوفرلي الواكس البرازيلي بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز...*

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت من هالصنادل , كروشيه, مقاس 37 او 38 ,, منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياهن وبسعر معقول

----------


## فجر النواعم

من تقدر توفر لي تست الامريكي لمعرفة جنس البيبي

----------


## قلوب العذارى

السلام عليكم 

بغيت يونيفورمات للخدم 

كانت وحدة من التاجرات اتبيعه ب37 بس نسيت منو

بليييز اتراسلني وإلا ادلوني عليها

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

> بغيت من هالصنادل , كروشيه, مقاس 37 او 38 ,, منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياهن وبسعر معقول



نفس الطلب

----------


## أم شيخوو123

أبا رقم اتصالات أو دو مميز وبسعر معقول ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## sweeeet

العاب زوجيه 
ضروري
ابا لعبه الخط الساخن
ولعبه الشوكلاته

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

اباااا قمصااااااااااااااان نوووووووووووم حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووه وبسعر معقووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## فتاة البحر

> أدور ع تاجرات يطلبن ملابس أو البلاايز من المواقع الكوريه
> 
> مثل ذا وّول سيل وغيره
> 
> المهم أنها اتعاملت ويا الموقع قبل ووصلتها الأغراض كامله .. قصدي مجربه 
> 
> لاني أبا أطلب حق سفرري .. وبيكون أخر شهر 5 .. وابا وحده اقدر اثق فيها .. توصلي الأغراض عالاقل بنص شهر 5
> 
> فـ دخيلكن اللي اتعرف تاجره ممكن أتوفر و أتسساعدني .. اتدلني عليها .. ويزاكن الله خير





> ايباد 16قيقا
> 
> بدون بطاقة سم كارد


انا بعدددددد ابااااااااااااااا

----------


## اختارها قلبي

بليز بغيت ملابس اطفال ولاديه صيفيه طقم شورت وفانيله قطننننننن وللبيت باسعار حلوه بليز 

وبغيت افرولات قطعه وحده 

ممممممممم واللي بتروح بانكوك أبا من هناك وايد حلو لبسهم وأسعارهم رخيصه 


اللي عندها او تقدر اتوفرلي بلليز اتراسلني عالخاص*

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

مااافي حد فيكم يبيييييييييييييع جووتي رياااضه حلو ومرتب ولونه ابيض وعليه شوي الوان..
ع الخاااااااص بليييييييز من متى اطلب ومحد رد علي... :Frown:

----------


## جتيل اسيوفك

منوه تقدر توفر لي العاكس او المخفي اللي نحط حق B.B
انا ابغي وااااحد حجمه عووود حق لابي:P

----------


## رماش

في تاجرة كانت تبيع بيجامات حرير ساتان واسعارها ما تتعدا الــ300
واقل بعد ما بين الميتين والثلاثمية وهي من عيمان مشيرف
اللي تعرفها بليز تعطيني رابطها
^^

----------


## احتاجك..

لابي عوووووووووووووود أبا استكر او حامي او شنطة لاب او اي شي حقه..

تذكروووووووووو هو عوووووووووود وايد^^

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

الغاليات بغيت شنطة المناكير مثل شنطة المكياج

----------


## تعب حال

بغيت الي تبيع التست الي يبين الجنين بنت ولا ولد

----------


## بنت ابوها79

منو تقدر اتوفرلي ايفون4 اقل من سعر االسوق

----------


## جنان**

*اهلين عسولات

مين توفرلي هالجهاز





.


والله يعطيكم العافية

.
.
.
*

----------


## العوايل

منووووو يقدر يوفرلي عجينة السكر 
أبيها حق الكب كيك ضروري

----------


## hamda.liwaa

السلام عليكم خواتي 

اريد اكسسوارات الخاصه حق الاي فون 4 

اي شي كفرات او تعليقه

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت اي فون اقل من سعر السوق

وكاميرا مراقبه صغييييييييييييييرة واصليه ويا الضمان

----------


## miss pink2

توزيعـــــــــــــــــــــات للبيبي ضروررررررررري 

وكب كيك اسعارها معقوله

----------


## أم مطر

حبيباتي 

اللي تقدر توفر لي هالعطر 

الحجم الصغير

----------


## جنان**

> *اهلين عسولات
> 
> مين توفرلي هالجهاز
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ...



*اكررررر

مو لازم نفسه ... اهم شي نفس الفكرة ( الويفي ) ... وتكون نوعيته ممتازة

.
.
.*

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> بغيت من هالصنادل , كروشيه, مقاس 40او 41 ,, منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياهن وبسعر معقول


نفس الطلب

----------


## أم شيخوو123

أبا رقم اتصالات مميز وبسعر معقول ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## بيضه

محد رد علي اووووف منو تبيع مناكير الميتاليك تعبت ادورج بالمنتدى

----------


## تعب حال

بغيت الي تبيع التست الي يبين الجنين بنت ولا ولد

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

ابغي حد يوفر لي نعال بنوتي مال دورا قياس 22-25 يزاكم الله خير لو بتحصلووون لاني تعبت وانا ادورا لبنتي ومالقييييييت وهي تموت فيهاا وعادي ياي سعر المهم مال دورا

----------


## ام عبدلله 2

ابغي بودرة الكولاجين الذهبية اللي عندها تراسلني لو تسمح

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

مطلوب أكياس كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة 

وبعد الاكياس الكبيرة اللي تكون قاعدتها مربعة

----------


## جرح صامت

الاخت جميله الي تعدل صور الاطفال ارجو منج مراسلتي 

وخواتي التاجرات الي عندها غطاء الكوايه تراسلني لضروووره

----------


## ورده نرجس

مطلوب جلابيات دانتيل ,, للنفاس

----------


## حرم القناص

يا تاااجرات منو تقدر توفر لي هالعطرين ضروري ..



[IMG]http://forum.****.com/imgcache/2/117332alsh3er.png[/IMG]






للي تقدر ياليت تتواصل وياي

----------


## ام رفاه

*ابا مجموعة الصناديق اللي هم عشر صناديق بعشر احجام محتلفه كان فيه تاجره تبيعه اهنه بس للاسف ما قدرت اتواصل وياها اللي بتقدر توفرلي اياه بنفس السعر تقريبا باخذ من عندها خمس او ست مجموعات*

----------


## wafa123

مطلوب ممسحة السيراميك

----------


## الفراشة2020

> *اهلين عسولات
> 
> مين توفرلي هالجهاز
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ...




نفس الطلب جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## جتيل اسيوفك

> منوه تقدر توفر لي العاكس او المخفي اللي نحط حق B.B
> انا ابغي وااااحد حجمه عووود حق لابي:P


هاللي اقصدها

----------


## ام هزاع3

لو سمحتوا منو بتقدر توفرلي مانيكان بسعر معقول

----------


## بنوتة كيووووت

بناااااااات ابا هديه 

لاحد مشتري سياره ايديده ^^

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منو يقدر ايوفري ادوات مساج بسعرمعقول

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت وحده تعرف تسوي سوالف بالكورشيه

----------


## فوارس

بغيت لو سمحتوا الهوت شوكليت اللي من ماليزيا
شفته مره عند تاجره بس بصراحه مااذكر من هي

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي بغيت أطلب عطور من هالموقع ...
http://www.fragrancenet.com
و لو ما في أمكانية حتى لو موقع ثاني يوصل الإمارات مب مشكلة (بس أنا أبا مجموعة عطور معينة )
و بعمووولة معقولة ....

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

تاجرات المأكولات
بغيت أحلا طبخ وياليت من الشارجه او عيمان
وابا شي اسبشل

----------


## ام عبدلله 2

بودرة الكولاجين الذهبية لو سمحتو

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا بوكساات شفااافه مال التوزيعاااات..

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

منو تقدر توفرلي كتاب الطبخ الميسر ...

----------


## um khaleefa

الغاليات..
اريد اغراض لعرض الزهبه..
مانيكان_لوحات لعرض الذهب..
راسلت عضوه من الاخوات اكثر من مره وما ردت عليه...
دمتم بخير..

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواااتي اريد اكماام اللي ينلبس تحت العباه 
اريد الواان

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*منو يقدر يوفر لي هالفون بسعر معقول و يكون معرب و كيبورد عربي 

BlackBerry Style 9670

اريد اللون البنفسجي 

*

----------


## المنثوره

انا اريد كوسية او كوشية 
في كانت تاجرة اتبيعهم بألوان و اشكال

----------


## عيمانيه999

مرحباااا

بنات ابا التاجره اللي اتبيع نعله حلوه و اهي لابسه صروال بو بادله دورتها ادواره ما حصلتها حد ايعرف نكها؟؟؟


هيلب بليييييييز بغيتها ضروري

----------


## على البال

انا ابغي توزيعات راقية للولادة وابغي حد يسوي اطقم ولادة حق الحرمة والبيبي بس بسرعه الله يخليكم ...

----------


## miss pink2

اكــــــــــــــــرر 

ابا توزيعات للبيبي ... اسعارها حلوه

وكب كيك ...

----------


## الدلع بدمي

بغيت وحدة تطلبلي عطور من موقع أمزون ....بعمولة معقولة ...

----------


## miss pink2

مطلوووووووووووب استاند للتوزيعات .. baby boy

----------


## قلبي حزيين

بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع فساتين تطلبهم من برع
انا شفتها من فترة لكنها ضاعت عني وماذكر اسم التاجرة عجزت وانا ادور من بين المواضيع تعبببببببببببببت
هي تاجرة اذكرها محطية مواضيع لكنمجموعة الوان للفساتين بموضوع بروحه
يعني منزلة موضوع للفساتين باللون الاحمر
ومنزلة موضوع للفساتين اللون الاسود ونفس الشي للون الفضي
فاللي تعرفها بليز طرشولي عالخاص عسب ادورها ضروري بناااااات

----------


## Amo0one

بناات منوو يعرف 
الصكه او املج
عشبة تنعم الشعر وتخليه اسوود

ابااا حد يوفرها لي وكم بيكون سعرها

ابا كل المعلومات ع الخاص

----------


## الدلع بدمي

> بغيت وحدة تطلبلي عطور من موقع أمزون ....بعمولة معقولة ...

----------


## عفاري 1986

بغيت هديه رجاليه تكون بسعر مناسب

----------


## أم دلع1

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



شلونكم بنات الامارات ان شاء الله كلكم بخير 


انا من السعوديه 


وابي طلب منكم الي تقدر توفره لي لها عموله 


ابي 100 حبه من شاي بايوجي بلس الامريكي 

الي لها احد بيجي للسعوديه بهالفتره تجيب لي هالكميه 
وانا باعطيها 500 ريال عموله على كل 100 حبه تجيبها لي 



انتظر ردودكم

----------


## ش.ـف غ.ـيري

ابا التاجره اللي تكتب على الورد .. 

من كم يوم شفتااا بس ما اذكر نكهاا بليييز ضروري 

تطرش لي رساله اللي تعرفها

----------


## عفاري 1986

هديه رجاليه مميزه

----------


## cυτəчαн

أبا أرقــام إتصالات حلوه

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

هلا 


بغيت جلابيات راقيه ويفضل قطن بحركات وموديلات مبتكره ما ابغي فراشه وموديلات سوق عكاظ رجا الي تراسلني

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منو تقدر اتوفرلي نفس ها البنطلوون ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

ابغي جهاز نونو حق ليزر الشعر

----------


## ام احلى حمودي

ابا اتواصل ويا التاجره بنت الطموح ،، مايظهر عندي في البحث،،،

----------


## $عطر$

ممكن قطع قطن ياباااااني اصللللللي ياتجراااات

----------


## عمري يا سلطان

اي شي يخص نيو بورن بوي

وارخص وحده باخذ منها اي شي احتاجه

----------


## الدلع بدمي

أبا وحدة تطلبلي عطور من موقع أمزون ....

----------


## ام سارة2011

منو تعرف حد من التاجرات اللي ممكن ياجر لي فساتيني ؟بليز ساعدوني

----------


## أم حمدآآن

مرحبااا صبااايا ...

ممكن ادلوني على وحده تبيع شبشب (زنوبات) للبيت ....؟

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت وحده تعرف تسوي جواتي كورشيه للبيبي 
بليييز راسلني في اسرع وقت 
الصور + الاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا اغراض ل تغليف الهدايا نفس جي شي راقي 



ابا نفس هالبيضة ابا احط فيها هدية 

والسمووحه من صااحبة الصور سامحيني غلاتي

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> ابا اغراض ل تغليف الهدايا نفس جي شي راقي 
> 
> 
> 
> ابا نفس هالبيضة ابا احط فيها هدية 
> 
> والسمووحه من صااحبة الصور سامحيني غلاتي


نفس الطلب بليز

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت جلابيات حلوة تفصيل قطن غير عن الي فالسوق وبغيت اطقم صلاة السجاده نع الشيله بس موديلات يديده

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنات بليز أبا ادوات مدرسية قلام رصاص وألوان ومحلية وشنطة وبومي الطعام والماي يعني احتياجات الطفل فالحضانة والروضة بس بلييييز بغيت شي مميز حلو وبالتالي ومميز مميز حتى لو كان من برع الدولة بليز بنات اهتموا بطلبيتي

وبغيت بعد بدل مميزة وحلوه لولد عمر ٣سنوات لين ٤سنوات حتى لو كانت من برع البلاد

----------


## دلوعة1

ابقي قطااعة الاناناس

----------


## لُجَين

بغيت هديه رجاليه ما تتعدى 300 درهم 
يعني شي بسيط و راااقي حتى لو كان ب50 درهم
و ياااريت اذا كان شي غريب بس مو شرط

----

بغيت الساعه المجنونه ... الي تركض ف الغرفه أو أي ساعه منبه غريبه 

---

إذا عندكم شي له علاقة بالسيااارات بعد ياااريت تراسلوني ،،، سواء سكاان و الا رنجااات و الا أي شي

---

بغيت جلابيات للبيت أو للقعدات العائليه تكون قطعها ساده و لو حتى استرتش،،،و ياااريت لو يكون فيها قصاات حلوه و بسيطه 
اذا شي عجبني ممكن آخذ 3 أو أكثر


---

و هذي صور بعض الشغلات الي ابغيها ///


[IMG]http://*****.com/up/upfiles/Ltj69864.jpg[/IMG]

آلة تجفيف المناكير 

---
[IMG]http://*****.com/up/upfiles/xUP66957.jpg[/IMG]

فتاااحة العلب

---
[IMG]http://*****.com/up/upfiles/OcH68363.jpg[/IMG]

البرواز المضيئ 

---

[IMG]http://*****.com/up/upfiles/vny23399.jpg[/IMG]

مسدس الحفلات

----------


## فيافي 123

بغيت حلويات ومعجنات تنفع للمستشفى بس بطعم واشكال حلوة .. انا من بوظبي

----------


## لُجَين

> ابا جلابيات خفاف للرضاعه وبسعر معقول

----------


## السنقباســـية

ممكن وحده اتعرف اتسوي اسم ( بالذهب ) 

لاكن شغل حلو حلو حلوووووووووو؟! ومرتب بسعر معقول؟

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي تعرف تسوي جواتي لليهال بالكورشيه تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## الحنين2424

هلا خواااااااااااااتي..
بغيت علب محارم شفافة او سودا... وين اقدر احصلهم

----------


## جرح صامت

خواتي ابا غطا الكوايه ضرووووري

----------


## الاميرة2007

السلام عليكم

بغيت منظم الشنط الحجم الكبير واللون الأسود

----------


## مزيونه و بس

ابي وحده تطلبلي من مواقع الي برع البلاد

----------


## $AVON$

بغيت نقابات المطاعم

----------


## لُجَين

> بغيت وحده تبيع حشوه حق المفارش وتلبيسه حقهم 
> او تبيع مفارش للاسره بس تكون رسومات نفس ايكيا وراقيه ياليت التاجرات يطرشولي على الخاص وانا الكتابوجات وان بختار اللي يناسبني فديتكن

----------


## دلع16

مساء الخير

اريد مسدس مثبت الكريستال الوردي
وبسعر حلو...

وطريقته بالصور^_^

----------


## الهفآيف}-

اللي تعرف تسوي جواتي لليهال بالكورشيه تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## لُجَين

> ابي دخون ع شكل كب كيك او اي شكل كيوووت ^^

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> ابا اغراض ل تغليف الهدايا نفس جي شي راقي 
> 
> 
> 
> ابا نفس هالبيضة ابا احط فيها هدية 
> 
> والسمووحه من صااحبة الصور سامحيني غلاتي


نفس الطلب محد رد عليه

----------


## Straw.berrY

بنات ابا كل انواع المنتجات الزوجية والرومانسيات
بليز اللي يبيعون .. يطرشونلي منتجاتهم عالخاص بأسرع وقت  :Smile: *

----------


## سمسومة بدر

بنات بغيت بسكويت على شكل اشكال كرتونيه
مثل سبونج بوب او سياره ومن هالاشكال يعني

او 

كب كيك بعد باشكال

اللي تروم تسويلي وبسعر مناسب تراسلني بلييييز

----------


## سيدرة

> ابا اغراض ل تغليف الهدايا نفس جي شي راقي 
> 
> 
> 
> ابا نفس هالبيضة ابا احط فيها هدية 
> 
> والسمووحه من صااحبة الصور سامحيني غلاتي


مي تو

----------


## almlook

بغيت حد يطلبلي من موقع امازون وبعموله معقوووله ^^"

----------


## قصايد الكعبي

بليز بنـــآت أبــآ كفرآتُ بلـآكُ بييـريُ 9000 بــولدُ

----------


## ¤ Cheriè ¤

أتمنى توفير كفرات للاب توب مب الاستكرات << لزوم الكشخة ف الدوام ^^

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي بغيت حد يطلبلي من النت .... بعموله معقولة ...

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

اشيا للبيبي بوي

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع مسك الطهاره ، ماخذه منها قبل وابي اخذ غيره !
وهي بعد تسوي لوشنااااات للجسم ...

موووو ذاكره اسمها !!!!

----------


## $AVON$

نقابات مطاعم
*نقابات مطاعم 
نقابات مطاعم 
نقابات مطاعم 
نقابات مطاعم 
نقابات مطاعم

----------


## ++ام ناصر++

السلام عليكم
مطلوب خاتم كارتير اصلي

----------


## بنت الوصل

ابا سكر أشكال حق الشاي 
او على شكل كريستالاات
حق الضيافه

----------


## الدلع بدمي

> هلا خواتي بغيت حد يطلبلي من النت .... بعموله معقولة ...

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات بلييييز اللي تقدر تسويلي جوتي للأطفال بالكورشيه تراسلني للضروره 
بغيت كميه كبيره بلييييييييييز

----------


## kash5ah_girl

بنات اللي تبيع ألعاب زوجية اطرشلي رسالة + السعر + نوع اللعبة

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنات الي تبيع ملابس سفر بنطلون مع بالطو مع الشيله او قبعه بليز تراسني 

وبليز الي تراسلني تطرش الصور

وشكراا

----------


## SтγŁỉѕђ ļıƒε

بليييييييز التاجرة اللي تبيع لهاية الطفام للأطفال اتراسلني ضروري

واللي تعرف حد اطرشلي رقمها او اي شي ع الخاص

ضروري بنات

----------


## حاسة سادسة

اللي تروم توفر لي كاب لويس فيتون وميدالية
او اي شي رجالي ماركة تراسلني عالخاص مع السعر

----------


## شيخه العيم

بناااااااات ابي جلكسي تاااب اللي عندهااا تراسلني بليييييز ويكوون بسعر معقووووول ترسلي الصور على الخاااااااص

----------


## kash5ah_girl

البنات اللي يسوون توزيعات اعراس يراسلوني بشغلهم واسعارهم ونوع التوزيعات

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنات الي تبيع ملابس سفر بنطلون مع بالطو مع الشيله او قبعه بليز تراسني 

وبليز الي تراسلني تطرش الصور

وشكراا

----------


## كتومه

> اللي تروم توفر لي كاب لويس فيتون وميدالية
> او اي شي رجالي ماركة تراسلني عالخاص مع السعر

----------


## الدلع بدمي

منو تقدر تطلب لي من النت بعمولة معقولة ••

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي كاب فراري الاسود .

----------


## ام السعف

السلام علييييكم .. اخبااركم .. 

اممم تاجراات بلييز الي يسويون هالشي لان ابييه ... 

ابي النقش ع الدلال .. يعن دلال قهوه وجاي منقش عليهم .. يعني التاجره تنقش .. او حتى منقش منه وفيه .. المهم دلال منقشه .. بليييز اوكي 

=)

----------


## بنت الوصل

أريد ضروري 
سكر بأشكال او ملون حق الضيافه حق الشاي والحليب وهالسوالف

----------


## الدلع بدمي

*منو من التاجرات بتطلب لي من النت بعمولة معقولة*

----------


## فيافي 123

بليييييييييز ضروووووري ... عندي صورة لموديل حق سرير البيبي .. منو من التجرات ممكن تنفذلي الموديل وبسعر معقووول .. 

بلييييز ردوا علي

----------


## moooon98

منو التاجرة اللي تطرش كيك وباقة ورد اوي اي هدية مناسبة
برع البلاد
اباها ضروري

----------


## AL-jawaher

ابا فساتين حلوووه للبنات من عمر 9 شهور لين سنه 
ويكون معاه اكسسوارات مثل ربطه للشعر او اي شي حلوو

----------


## قلبي المهيوم

بجامات اولاد

----------


## مزيونه و بس

ابي تاجر اتبيع لانجريات تنكرية

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

*مطلـــوب حــااااااااااامل المكــــــــانس .. بأرخص سعر في المنتدى وبشتريه على طووووووووووووول


وجلابيـــات ومخــورات للبنــات الصغار تقريبا من عمر ( 4 - 5 -6 ) سنوات 
أريد في حدود 15 لين 20 مخورة ... بس اتمنى تراعوني في السعر عسب اطلب اكثـر*

----------


## عواشهـ

للتاجرات الي مسويات تخفيضااااااااات..

ابا ملابس اطفال من عمر سنه حق اولاااد
و عمر 3_4 سنوات حق بنات ابا شي رااقي..

----------


## بنت الوصل

مرحبا بنات 
منو تسوي مثل هالسكر حق الضيافه

----------


## صعبة دموعي

أبا بدلات كشخه للأولاد 
نيوبورن ولا 0_3

----------


## مبروكين

مطلوب ملابس سفر

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اخوااتي الكريماات..

إشتريت مرة دخون ريحته واايد حلوة(شمسه والأميرة وغيره)


والحين اختي تبا منه.. ونسيت اسم التاجرة..

لو سمحتحتوا ابا اسمها..او التاجرة الكريمة تراسلني.. 
ولكم الشكر والتقدير

----------


## بنت الوصل

ابا كب كيك مميز حق توزيعات المواليد نفس هالشكل 
ضروري باقرب فرصه ابا اشكال مميزه وحلوه وباسعار مناسبة

----------


## روز العرب

السلام عليكم
اريد اعرف منو التاجرة الي تبيع فساتين الاسترج
الي نفس اليسا ونانسي عجرم ويارا
بليييييييييييييييييز لو سمحتوا

----------


## سيده مصرية

منو تقدر توفرلى كريم اولاى للتفتيح بالتوت البرى
بسعر معقووووووووووول

اريد 4 حبات

----------


## capcake

بنات منو توفرلي كورسيهااات ؟

بلييز لان المناسبه هالاسبوع 

وانا من بوظبي

----------


## AL-jawaher

> ابا فساتين حلوووه للبنات من عمر 9 شهور لين سنه 
> ويكون معاه اكسسوارات مثل ربطه للشعر او اي شي حلوو



فساتين حلوه لمناسبه عرس اختي 


وتاجرات العبي 
ابغي عبايه سمبل واتكون اسعارها اوكيه

----------


## فوارس

ابي شيل وسكارفات قطن مشجرة وملونه

----------


## hamda.liwaa

بنات خاطري بقمصان ماركه بولو الاصليه للرجال ماعليكم امر

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا كب كيك مميز حق توزيعات المواليد نفس هالشكل 
> ضروري باقرب فرصه ابا اشكال مميزه وحلوه وباسعار مناسبة


حتى انا
وبعد أبا علب البلاستيك المربعة الشفافة^^

وابا التاجرة اللي تطبع عالشرايط بس أبا الشريطة شفافة لو يستوي^^

----------


## hamda.liwaa

من يقدر يوفر لي ساعهExposure البيضاويه الفضيه على فكره وكيلها امواج للمجوهرات

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

هدايا للبيبي بوي ~ التسليم هالاسبوع ~ 

وعادي لو قطعه قطعه بس اهم شي يكون يديد وحلو وشي غريب 

~

التاجرة الي كانت اتسوي مدسات بالكوروشيهـ ابي اجوف الموضوع يمدحونه ~

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلااا خوواااتي ...

بغيت ، كتالوجات لانجري اشعارهم ماتتعدى ال 100 درهم //

بليييييييييييييز ضروووووووري والي تقدر تساعدني ، ياليت تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

عدسات هيفااء وهبي ضروريييييييي

----------


## الملاك الحالم

بغيت استاندات للتوزيعات... مب حابة السلال والصياني بيغت شي يديد


الصور مع الاسعار على الخاص

----------


## Яό7 Ąℓя๓

بغيت مسحات مسك الطهاره اللي تنحط في الشنطه بسعر الجمله لأني باخذ كميه كبيره

----------


## أم حمـدان

بغيت لفايف الكيرل اذا حد عنده ع الخاص بلييييييييييييييز


^_^

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا نفس عدسات هيفاء الرماديه وبسعر معقووول

----------


## L0ve

منوووه يقدر يوفرلي قماااطاااات للبيبي

اتكوون مميزة واشكاال يديدة

----------


## نبض الشارقة

توقيع تجاري بسيط وراقي متحرك

----------


## واحة الامل

الي تقدر توفرلي غتر رجاليه بحرينيه او كويتيه تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بنااات بغيت وحده تبيع شيــل بيضـــه قطنيــه..وجووتي ريااضه ابيض وفيه لون بسيط..
بنااااااااااااات الفزعــه..:هيه

او الي بتااخذ لي من برع وبتكوون لها عمــووله..

----------


## عفاري 1986

بغيت هديه رجاليه مميزة اللي عنده يراسلني ع الخاص مع صور والاسعار

----------


## شرجااوية

يا التاااجرااااات 



بليييييييييز بغييييييت توزييعات الولاااادة 


بليييييز التاجراااات اللي يسووون تووزييعاات للولاادة اطرش لي رسااالة خااصة 



للضروووورة 










شرجااوية

----------


## akka

خواتي أبي زبدة الشيا الخام ....بدون خلطات أباها هاليومين .....ما اقدر اتريا .......ضرووووووري

----------


## أم المزيونه33

أدور تاجرات يبيعن جلابيات للعيد والمناسبات 

بس ما أبغي غعاليات في حدود الألف درهم 

لله يخليكم طرشولي على الخاصا

----------


## aynawiah

مرحبااا حبيباااتي ..

منووو تقدر اتوفر لي كاميرا المراقبة صغيره مثل الموجودة في الصوره اباها ضرووري الله يخليكن ...






وتشتغل بالواير ليس واقدر اشوفها في اللابتوب ولا التلفزيون ..


مشكووره الي بتحصل لي مثلها ..

----------


## Dubai Baby

تاجرات العبي راسلوني

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

المشد الاندونيسى بسعر الجمله ضرووووووووووووورى ابا كميه

----------


## Vanilla.Box

يمكن حد يوفر لي صينية الكب كيك نفس الصوره

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> *مطلـــوب حــااااااااااامل المكــــــــانس .. بأرخص سعر في المنتدى وبشتريه على طووووووووووووول
> 
> 
> وجلابيـــات ومخــورات للبنــات الصغار تقريبا من عمر ( 4 - 5 -6 ) سنوات 
> أريد في حدود 15 لين 20 مخورة ... بس اتمنى تراعوني في السعر عسب اطلب اكثـر*


ضروووووووووووووووووووووووري لو سمحتوووووووووووووووووووووا

ومشكورة للتاجره اللي راسلتني بس بغيت اشوف البااجي ..

----------


## نورسيد

ابا جهاز فقاعات الصابون للحفلات

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

لو سمحتن 
تاجرات اللانجري وقمصان النوم اللي عندهن 
بضاعه ذو جوده عاليه من قمصان النوم واللانجري 
يرسلون لي الكاتالوجات بليز عالخاص 

بشرط السعر يكون تحت ال 100 درهم 
اللي اسعارها فوق لا تطرش
والبضاعه ماتكون صينيه بلييز 

وشكرا

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

أبا عبايات يديده وبقصات يديده وراقيه .

----------


## البهية

ابا عطور فرنسية .....شانيا وقوتشي وغيره....شرط مب تعبأة جبل علي 

واباهم ارخص من اللي في باريس غاليري

----------


## همسه ولمسه

تاجرات الفساتين والدراعات وملابس المناسبات يراسلوني بالصور والاسعار 
واللي اتطرش الصور اباها اتطرش شي راااااااقي مب عنقاش

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

*بليييييييييييييييز اللي تقدر توفر لي هالمنتج تكلمنييييييييييي ضروري على الخااااااااااص*

----------


## شرجااوية

يا التاااجرااااات 



بليييييييييز بغييييييت توزييعات الولاااادة 


بليييييز التاجراااات اللي يسووون تووزييعاات للولاادة اطرش لي رسااالة خااصة 



للضروووورة 










شرجااوية

----------


## Яό7 Ąℓя๓

بغيت مسحات مسك الطهاره اللي تنحط في الشنطه بسعر الجمله لأني باخذ كميه كبيره

----------


## manar5617

بغيت الميدالية الى على شكل ارقام السيارة 
ضروووووووووووووووورى

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

> مرحبااا حبيباااتي ..
> 
> منووو تقدر اتوفر لي كاميرا المراقبة صغيره مثل الموجودة في الصوره اباها ضرووري الله يخليكن ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




وانا بعد ضروري بنات حتى لو قريب منها بس الحجم صغير

----------


## qmr.uae

أبغي توزيعات مواليد حق بنوته 
أبغيها ضروري خلال يومين إذا 
أمكن وأبغي بحدود ال500درهم

----------


## الدلع بدمي

بغيت قطع قطن بحاشية .... بس القطن يكون نوعية زينه ...مب وااايد خفيف

----------


## moja1979

تاجراتي العزيزات منو تقدر اتوفرلي علب السويتات والقواعد الدئريه والمربعه للكيك والكراتين اللي ينحط الكيك فيها 

الله يخليكم ابغي بسعر الجمله

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات ابغي بدل حلوه لولدي عمره شهر
وبسعر معقول
ابا بدلااات مب افارول

----------


## سينيوريتا ~

مرحبتين والله فديتكن منوه من التاجرات اتبيع بوكسات الكب كيك .......................؟؟؟؟؟ومشكوريييييييييييييييي ن حبيباتي.................

----------


## المها2009

جهاز البخار للحمام المغربي

----------


## ام عبدلله 2

تاجرات بغيت جهاز ديرما رولر بسعر مقبول وحلو
والل عندها تراسلني لو تسمح

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

مرحبا تاجرات ادور على مزيل العرق كنت ماخذه من عند التاجره اوني اوبي بس مب متوفر عندها 

وهذي صورته ( سوري خذت الصوره من موضوع التاجره اوني )



بليز راسلوني ع الخاص

----------


## خيليية

يا تاجراات بغيت اكيااس التوزيع بحجم كبير يناسب الجلاليب واريدهم بسعر الجمله لو سمحتن لاني ابا اخذ كميه الي عندها اطرش لي مع السعر وانا بشوف السعر الي يناسبني ومشكوراات

----------


## Яό7 Ąℓя๓

بغيت مسحات مسك الطهاره اللي تنحط في الشنطه بسعر الجمله لأني باخذ كميه كبيره

----------


## ilqa6wa

مطلوب  :Smile: 
علب السويتات البلاستيك بكل الانواع حسب المتوفر من الدائريات واللي على شكل مربع
المهم ويا غطيهن

----------


## قسى قلبي

بغيت توقيع فلاشي متحرك

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

بلييييز من متى ادور مخدااات للنوم مريحااااات نفس ماليل الفناااااااااااادق (( بريش النعاااام ))))

----------


## الدلع بدمي

بغيت قطع قطن بحاشية من تحت ... و يكون القطن نوعية أوكي

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

خواتي اللي تبيع الفرن الكهربائ العود تخبرني

----------


## moja1979

تاجراتي العزيزات منو تقدر اتوفرلي علب السويتات والقواعد الدئريه والمربعه للكيك والكراتين اللي ينحط الكيك فيها 

الله يخليكم ابغي بسعر الجمله

----------


## pinky pearl

بنات ابى جلابيات بموديلات وقصات يديدة 

افضل لو تكون شيفون او سترتش بس تكون شغل راقي والوان مقبولة (اصفر فاقع او احمر فاقع)

----------


## شوكليت توي

ابغي تاجره تطلبلي من موقع امازون بريطانيا ضروري

----------


## minnie mouse

*تاجراتنات العزيزات ..
منو منكم اتييب ملابس و بضايع من كوريا ..
^^*

----------


## كلي دلع22

*يا تاجرات اريد القبعه الالكترونيه للحمام زيت للشعري ضرووووووووووووووووي في تاجره تبيعها بس ما اذكر اسمهااا*

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

كريم تريتوسبوت  :Smile:

----------


## آلقلب آلطفولي

بلييييييييييز التاجره رشة عطر ..؟؟

اللي عندها المسك ؟

ادوور وما حصلتج بليز كلميني

----------


## يا رب لك م

*ابا تيلفون نوكيا n95 الاصلي بلييييييييييييييز*

----------


## روز العرب

السلام عليكم
منو التاجرة الي تبيع عدسات توتي ( حليمه بولند ) بــ 90 درهم + المحلول + علبة العدسه ؟؟
دلوني بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عالم

> *يا تاجرات اريد القبعه الالكترونيه للحمام زيت للشعري ضرووووووووووووووووي في تاجره تبيعها بس ما اذكر اسمهااا*


نفس الطلب

----------


## الهدى1

أنا ابغي كفرات او شراشف للاسرة للعيال بس ما أبغي شرات مال التنين لا أبغي يكونن فوق ال4 قطع ويكونن فخمات يعني مافيهم ارواح حيوانات او شخصيات كرتونية لالا أبغي شوي راقيات ولو فيها الوان كريزي كلر بعد احسن 

في تاجرة كانت توفرهم قبل بس منو مب متذكرة ^___^

----------


## حبك الم

شحاااااااااااااالكم حبااااايبي


حبايبي عندي مشروووع وبغيتكم اساعديني

بغيت حد اوفر لي

تك تك سوود وربطات السود وقباضات صغار (ميني قباضات) وتاجات سوود

المشكلة صعب الاقي هالاغراض عدنا بسبب المنطقة الي ساكنينها

اذا تقدراتخبرني ع الخاص عشان احدد الكمية وفالها طيب بالسعر

ذوات الخبرة ساااعدونا 

انتظرررر ردكم باحرمن الجمر


وسامحوووووووووووني

----------


## عذب القصيد

مرحبا ..

كان في تاجرة تبيع منظم الشنطة_ متواجد على شكل حزام وشنطة صغيره

اللي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني عالخاص ضرووري

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي توقيع متحرك

----------


## um a7mad1

حبيباتي مطلوب ماركة بربري سواء
تيشيرت مقاس ميديم او لارج سواء نسائي او رجالي
ساعه بربري سواء نساءي او رجالي 
نظارة بربري نساءي رجالي
عطر بربري رجالي او نساءي
شوز بربري مقاس 39
حبيباتي اباه كله يديد وغير مستخدم لانه بيكون هديه لربيعتي
وبليز بسعر معقول
اللي عنده يرسلي عالخاص بليز

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى 
آذكر وحدة كآنت تبيع وآقي آلشمس و هو نفسه كريم آسآآس ! 
آبــى بلييييز*

----------


## شرجااوية

يا التاااجرااااات 



بليييييييييز بغييييييت توزييعات الولاااادة 


بليييييز التاجراااات اللي يسووون تووزييعاات للولاادة اطرش لي رسااالة خااصة 



للضروووورة 




شرجااوية

----------


## Miss Cavalli

أدور قطع قطن ^_^

----------


## روز العرب

بليييييييييز بنات دلوني على التاجرة الي تبيع فساتين الاسترج نفس اليسا ونانسي

----------


## العطر

لو سمحتوا بغيت مفرش تقديم الطفل 

ويكون بسيط وحلو ياليت التاجرة اللي ممكن توفرلي اياه تراسلني على الخاص 

مع السعر

----------


## كلي دلع22

> *يا تاجرات اريد القبعه الالكترونيه للحمام زيت للشعري ضرووووووووووووووووي في تاجره تبيعها بس ما اذكر اسمهااا*


أكرر الطلب

----------


## الحمدانية

من منكن ياتاجرات تقدر توفرلى علب البلاستيك الشفافات ويا الغطا
كل الاشكال
بليز راسلونى بالاسعار و الصور الله يخليكم

----------


## كتكوته21

اريد وحده من تاجرات توفر لي العاب زوجيه وبتلات ورد واقلام واضاءات وكل شي يخص ليله رومنسيه وباسعار حلوه

----------


## بنت ريف

ابي تلفووون جلكسي تاااب جديد بلييييز ضروووري

----------


## فووشية

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركآآته \\\


اممم ياليت التآجرآآت اللي يسون توزيعآت الاعراس يطرشلي روآبط مواضيعهن 

ويـآ الاسعار .. والاسعار معقولــه ^^ . . 


وشكرآآ

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات عندي ملجة وأبا وحدة تزين لي سلة الفواكه لي بطرق حلوة وجذابه أبيها سلات فواكه شيوخية وبأسعار حلوة وملجة جريبه بسرعه بنات

----------


## جتيل اسيوفك

> هاللي اقصدها


????
محد رد علي..

----------


## احتاجك..

منو تاجرات الكب كيك اللي يسوونه ويحطوون كل حبة ف علبة؟؟
بكون فالشارجة ان شاء الله فياريت تكون هيه من الشارجة


ابا اشكال حلوة وكيوووووووووووت^^

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي ...

بغيت وحده تسوي كب كيك وسويتات ملال .. بس تكون من دبي وياليت تكون جريبه من منطقة سكني في القوز عسب التوصيل وغيره ...

الي تقدر تسااعدني تراسلني عالخاص بصور شغلها والاسعار

----------


## um a7mad1

حبيباتي مطلوب ماركة بربري سواء
تيشيرت مقاس ميديم او لارج سواء نسائي او رجالي
ساعه بربري سواء نساءي او رجالي 
نظارة بربري نساءي رجالي
عطر بربري رجالي او نساءي
شوز بربري مقاس 39
حبيباتي اباه كله يديد وغير مستخدم لانه بيكون هديه لربيعتي
وبليز بسعر معقول
اللي عنده يرسلي عالخاص بليز

----------


## ام السعف

ابي تاجراات يبيعون دلال منقوشاات .. عليهم نقشه بلييز مع صور ..

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

شاي بايوجي الاصلي اللي عليه صوره حرمه

----------


## ريماس $

خواتي بغي عبي للمناسباات (الاعراااس ) بلييز ع الخااص 

بنات ابا شنطة بربري +شوز بربري فلات قياس 40

----------


## ناديه المنصوري

منو من التاجرات اتبيع عطر انفاسك دخون احتاجه ضروري؟؟؟

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي وحده تسويلي دراسة جدوى لمشروع بس تكون بروفيشنال 
وكم السعر

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

مراحب

ابا اي فون او بلاك بيري بولد ...يديد ورقم اتصالات اسبيشل...

----------


## بنت البر

خواتي بغيت حد ايصمم لي لوقو (شعار) بروفيشنال + بنرات

ياليت الي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## um a7mad1

حبيباتي مطلوب ماركة بربري سواء
تيشيرت مقاس ميديم او لارج سواء نسائي او رجالي
ساعه بربري سواء نساءي او رجالي 
نظارة بربري نساءي رجالي
عطر بربري رجالي او نساءي
شوز بربري مقاس 39
حبيباتي اباه كله يديد وغير مستخدم لانه بيكون هديه لربيعتي
وبليز بسعر معقول
اللي عنده يرسلي عالخاص بليز

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات التوزيعاات
ابا توزيعات للطلوع ولدي سهيل من الاربعين ابا شي يديد ومميز وبسعر معقول

----------


## احتاجك..

منو تاجرات الكب كيك اللي يسوونه ويحطوون كل حبة ف علبة؟؟
بكون فالشارجة ان شاء الله فياريت تكون هيه من الشارجة


ابا اشكال حلوة وكيوووووووووووت^^

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

مطلوب* قشر القهوه اليمني* 
من النوع الممتاز
ابغي كمية

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات الطبخ واللي يسون بوفيه ابغي بوفيه مرتب من كل الانواع سويت وخفايف لطلوع ولدي وبيكون بوفيه عشا وبحدود الف درهم والتوصيل سلم واستلم

----------


## ميرة12

مطلوب هذي الشنط بأسعار غير مبالغ فيها ( بحدود المئة )

----------


## ensana

السلام عليكم والرحمه

هلا خواتي

لو سمحتوا ساعدوني....أدور جهاز التنصت.....لأني أحتاجه للشغاله .....شاكّه انه عندها تليفون وهي تقول لي ما عندها بس انا دوم اسمعها تتكلم بالليل بس يوم أسألها تقول لي ما عندي.....عشان هالشي أريد الجهاز اللي ما ينشاف بس بنحط عندها بالغرفه وأقدر أسمع......لأني جد لازم أعرف ضرووووري....بس بسعر حلو

أنتظركم عالخاص....

----------


## حرم القناص

مرحبا خواتي 

منو تقدر توفر لي شراشف الساتان بليييييييييييييييز تراسلني

----------


## مها جميرا

ادور على موضوع احدى التاجرا تبيع سوع لونهم فلاش و على ما اعتقد ربر .. الصور دوم في توقيعها 

دورت في المنتدى .. ما طحت على موضوعها ..

----------


## Umm SaiFani

فساتين للحامل

----------


## ام احلى حمودي

ابا وحده من العين تسوي ميني ساندويش وفطاير.. وابا اللي تسوي اجار امبا اذكرها من بوظبي ياليت اللي عندها فكره تفيدني

----------


## عواشهـ

ملابس اطفااال بسعر التصفيه..

----------


## سيدة الوروود

أبغي نظارة شمسية ماركة اصلية بسعر حلو

استايلي النظارات الكبيره وابغيها بنية

----------


## خـ القمر ـد

*ابغي اكسسوارات اللي تتركب بالفساااتين من شوارفسكي باحجام واشكاااال مختلفه ....... وبغيت بعد جهااز تثبيت الكريستال ذات روؤس مختلفه ......*

----------


## LaurenChic

منو التاجره الي توفر عطور ماركات اصلية ؟؟؟


وبغيت مانيكان كامل بس بدون راس او نقدر نعق الراس عنه لأنه محرم 
و عسب اقدر اعرض البناطلين او القمصان و الشنطة وغيره ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## el~shog

اممم 
أنا بعد أبا عطورات أصلية

مثل أقنر و سينما و ايلين

----------


## uae_student

التاجرات اللي يسون توزيعات كب كيك لبيبي بووي باشكال روعه ومغلفه وتوصيل لكافه امارات الدوله تراسلني

----------


## red apple

*بنآآت كل شي في لآبي آنمسسسح !! 
فعآد كل شي مسيف ضآآع !! 

تآجرآت آلمنتدى 
بليييز منو آلي تبيع جهآآز لتكبير آلصدر !! 

و في وحدة تبيع كريم آلتبيض آلولو!! شي جيه آسمه !! نسييت >< 

و في وحدة تبيع جهآآز نونو آلي يشل بآليزر !! 

ووحدة كآنت تبيع شآمبوو بآلتووت !! شي جييه !! ><*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

ممكن حد يوفر لي زيت الحبة السوداء - نوع الهيماني

الي عندها تخبرني اي ماركة عندها وكم مل والسعر

----------


## fifi_girl

خواااتي فدييييتكن .. 
ابا حــــد يطلبلي من النــــت ..
موقع بريطــااااني بلييييييز  :Frown:

----------


## hano0ode

ابي اساور و حلقان و خواتم مركات

و اتمنى ان يكونون نيو

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي ...

بغيت ترولي ذهبي يكون مربع ، حق دلال الجاي والقهوه ، والضيافه . 
ويكون بسعر معقول

----------


## shyo0o5yha

ابي حد يطلبلي من نكست لانه ذبحني هالموقع 

ع فكره هو الموقع وايد نحس فاللي بتطلب تكون متاكده انها تقدر او عايشه فلندن 

ضروري ابي بسرعه

----------


## um a7mad1

حبيباتي مطلوب ماركة بربري سواء
تيشيرت مقاس ميديم او لارج سواء نسائي او رجالي
ساعه بربري سواء نساءي او رجالي 
نظارة بربري نساءي رجالي
عطر بربري رجالي او نساءي
شوز بربري مقاس 39
حبيباتي اباه كله يديد وغير مستخدم لانه بيكون هديه لربيعتي
وبليز بسعر معقول
اللي عنده يرسلي عالخاص بليز

----------


## ريماس الشحي

منوووو تقدر توفر لى بجامات غاب بسعر المصنع ابا سعر مناسب



من الصين

ضرورى بليز 

الى تعرف اتكلمنى على الخاص :d

----------


## عيناوية AF

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

تاجرااات الدخون والعود المعطر (اهم شي العود المعطر)

اللي عندها دخون و عود معطر رووعه ومتأكده انه بيبيض ويهي جدام عمتي "ام ريلي" وريلي ،،،

اطرشلي رساله باسماء الدخون والعود المعطر + السعر + الكميه (كم حبه دخون، كم توله، ....)

وللعلم اباا الروائح تكون فرنسيه مب عريبه واتم فترره طووويله ،،

يعني عمتي ادخن بيتها وتروح عنه يومين ويوم ترد تشم الريحه موجوده !!

(بليييز ابا شي يبيض الوووويه )


----------

واللي عندها بعد عطور الفراااش + لوشنااات (بالدهن العوود) اطرشلي ^^


ومشكوورات مقدماااا


ويزاكم الله خيير

----------


## أم حمدان 7

ابا جهاز تزيين الاظافر

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> مرحبااا حبيباااتي ..
> 
> منووو تقدر اتوفر لي كاميرا المراقبة صغيره مثل الموجودة في الصوره اباها ضرووري الله يخليكن ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نفس الطلب

----------


## أحلى بنوتة99

صباح الخير

ممكن وحده توفرلي باقه ورد وتقدر توصلها داخل الدوله
وبكون شاكره لها

 :Smile:

----------


## uae_student

منو من التاجرات اللي توفر طاولات وكراسي للبوفيه مع الطاوله  
ضرورررررررررررري

----------


## درر المحبة

طقم نفاس ملكي ولونه اوف وايت

----------


## hano0ode

أكسسوارات ماركات نيو اكسسوارات عادية و الاحسن انها ما تكون تقليد لاي مركة و بعد نيو 

اساور الخيوط الحروف المطلية ذهب و أساور الخيوط اللي اتي حروف ذهبية

----------


## راايقة

سرير بيبي خاص للمشفى مايهم السعر المهم يكون حلو وفيه تفنن

----------


## سكوون الغراام

بغيت وحده من التاجرات توفر لي من موقع coach

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> سرير بيبي خاص للمشفى مايهم السعر المهم يكون حلو وفيه تفنن


نفـس الطلب ..

بـس بدون دانتيـلات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ستايلش جريل

> *يا تاجرات اريد القبعه الالكترونيه للحمام زيت للشعري ضرووووووووووووووووي في تاجره تبيعها بس ما اذكر اسمهااا*


نفس الطلب

----------


## nourlglb

ابا كاميرا المراقية بالبلوتوث 

ضروري بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابا كاميرا المراقية بالبلوتوث 

ضروري بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## كلي هيبه

بغيت زبدة الشيا الخااام بلييييييييييييييز..

----------


## احتاجك..

منو التاجرة اللي كانت تسو بسكووت ع شكل بيبي حق المواليد؟؟

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابي بلاك بيري 9700 

بس ابي سعره يكون 1500 درهم 
أو أقل 
بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## هموم2010

ابا تاجرة توفر لي جهاز بخار

----------


## um a7mad1

حبيباتي مطلوب ماركة بربري سواء
تيشيرت مقاس ميديم او لارج سواء نسائي او رجالي
ساعه بربري سواء نساءي او رجالي 
نظارة بربري نساءي رجالي
عطر بربري رجالي او نساءي
شوز بربري مقاس 39
حبيباتي اباه كله يديد وغير مستخدم لانه بيكون هديه لربيعتي
وبليز بسعر معقول
اللي عنده يرسلي عالخاص بليز

----------


## chocolaxx

بلييييييييز حد تسوي كنافة لذيذة و التوصيل يكون في العين؟؟

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي استكرات جدران راقية

----------


## عفاري 1986

بغيت اله اللي تسوىكوفي اللي في الكوفي شوب

----------


## عروس يديدة

ابــي كفر للسرير روعه و يفضل يكون لونه بيج او بني

و ابي رقم اتصالات حلو 

و قمصان نوم تكون طويله

و بليز ممكن تراعو الاسعار 

و السموحه

----------


## SOKOKO

ابا ايباد بسعر معقول 






^_^

----------


## MOON_AD

طلب مستعجل 

لو سمحتوا اريد حد يسويلي تصاميم زراااعية (حدااائق) ويكون شغل احترااافي وانشا الله الي يعجبني شغلها بتعامل معاااها دايما 

واتمنى التصاميم تكون 3D

----------


## shyo0o5yha

ابي حد يطلبلي من موقع نكست البريطاني (( لازم عنوان هناك عشان يقبلون البطاقه )) 

او اي حد ساكنه هناك تقدر تطلبلي 

بلييييييييييز

----------


## دمعة ندم

منو التاجره اللي عندها مكواة البخار :Astaghfor:

----------


## زمن زايد

مطلوب جلابيات او مخورات تفصيل او جاهز للبيع

----------


## الطنيجيه

* ضروري بغيت وحده تطلب لي من موقع امازون ويكون الدفع والتوصيل سلم واستلم*

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

هلا حبايبي ..
ابا تاجرة تسوي قباضات حلووة مال دلع ... باخذ كمية حق عروووس 
الي تعرف تراسلني ...

----------


## ام زايد...

التاجرات اللي عندها محل او تتاجروتشتري فساتين بليز تراسلني

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي استكرات جدرااان راقية

----------


## حاسة سادسة

اريد تاجرة تبيع بجايم وتيشيرتات وشورتات دلع وقمصان نوم
اللي عندها تراسلني ابا اسوي جرد وتجديد

----------


## hano0ode

أكسسوارات ماركات نيو 
اكسسوارات عادية ما تكون تقليد لاي مركة 

اساور الخيوط الحروف المطلية ذهب و أساور الخيوط اللي اتي حروف ذهبية

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

بغيت أساور الطاقة حبوبات منو من التاجرات تبيعها 

ربطات فزاع ..

----------


## أم شيخوو123

أبا رقم اتصالات أو دو مميز وبسعر معقول ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ساسي ذهب

هلا حبيباتي بغيت قمصان نوم بالجمله وابا سعر حلو ياليت الصور ويا اسعار الجمله ....واحلى سعر باخذه بليز هالله هالله لاني اعرف الاسعار

----------


## أم بشاير5

السلام عليكم 
بغيت العشبة السحرية

----------


## %ام سلامه%

بغيت ساعات رجاليه حلوه وسعرها مناسب ضروري اللي تعرف حد يبيع

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

سليبرات دلع

----------


## جفن الغدير

تاجرات الطباعة على اكياس القماش 
ابغي 25حبة لين 30 حبة 
الي سعرها غالي ما برد عليها والي سعرها مناسب لي برد عليها 
اترياكم 
ضروري

----------


## أم مجدي34

محتاجه جهاز ازالة شعر الوجه بالخيط

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ضرووووووووووري ابا البوكسااات الشفافة اللي بحجم الكب كيك .. نحط كل حبة في بوكس .. 
إن شاء الله فهمتوني ... 
ابا كمية كبيرة ... 
كنت اتعامل مع وحدة وعقب خلصن من عندها .. ومحتااااجه لهن ضرووووووووووووووووووري



وابا وحدة تطبع لي ع الشرايط .. بسعر معقوووووووول .. اللي تبالغ ف سعرها مب ماااخذة من عندها ... وأبا كمية كبيرة

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي بغيت نفس هذي شنطةبسعر حلووو *.*

----------


## أم مجدي34

بنوتات الي عندها شورتات وبجامات برمودا واندر ويرز 
بس يا خواتي ارحمونا بالاسعار احس اسعاركم اغلى من الي يدفعون ايجارات محلات

----------


## عيون الشمس

ابا قطع مع شيلهن القطع تكون كيميري او شربت والشيل لندنية مش القطع الباكستانية 
ابا اللي تنجاب من الهند

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي

بغيت وحده تسوي محاشي وفطاير وبشامل تكون من بوظبي .. وجريبه لي من الشامخه ، عسب التوصيل

الي تقدر تساعدني ، ياليت تراسلني عالخاص بالصور والاسعار 

ضرررررررررووري

----------


## سكوون الغراام

بغيت كفرات للبلاك بيري بولد ماركاات

----------


## The Dream

بنااات بليييز ابي فراش حق سرير ولدي ..
نفس اللي ينباع ف بيبي شوف الكفر مع الجوانب وايي مع ستاره ..

----------


## أم شهد2010

ستكرات جدران راقية

----------


## حلاوة دلع

بغيت بلاك بيري 8900 .... بسعر مناسب وحلو ..

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا تاجره اتييب بشاكير او خدامه بالساعات فراس الخيييمه..

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت اكسسوارات للقدم .. 
اللي تنلف من عند الكاحل وعلى شي من اصابع الريل .. 
سواء كروشيه أو غيره .. 
واذا خلاخل بعد مب مشكله .. 
بس الاهم اللي فوق ..

----------


## عواشهـ

*ابا تاجره اتييب بشاكير او خدامه بالساعات فراس الخيييمه..*

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرات بلاك بيري 9000 
ستيكرات الحنا مال شخصيات الكرتون مثل هلوو كيتي 
سكيني وبديات حلوة 
بوتات 

ضروري  :Smile:

----------


## جفن الغدير

الي تفصل بزم بالاسامي بليز على الخاص

----------


## ميرة12

ممكن عضوة تقدر توفر لي شنط من الموقع الصيني wholesale-dress
ضروري بدون دفع مقدم وبأسعار متميزة 
في الانتظار

----------


## الطنيجيه

بغيت وحده توفر لي بودرة ماركة بن ناي

----------


## 8039

بنات ابغي المشد البرازيلي او مشد سلم بس بدون علاقات يعني شورت يوصل لوفوق البطن بس بدون علاقاات

----------


## shyo0o5yha

بنااااااااااااات منوووه تقدر تطلبلي من موقع نكست البريطاني 

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز 

و 

ضرووووووووووووري 

و 

بسررررررررررررررعه

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

> مراحب
> 
> ابا اي فون او بلاك بيري بولد ...يديد ورقم اتصالات اسبيشل...


 
للتذكير...

----------


## tweeni

منو من التاااجراات يبيعن قمااطاات كروشيه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

سليبرات دلع

----------


## عواشهـ

التاجره الي اتييب بشاكيييير او بشكاره بارت تااااااااايم فراااك...

----------


## manar5617

التاجرة الى تسوى ميداليات على شكل ارقام السيارات 
ضرورى ضرورى ضرورى ضرورى ضرورى

----------


## اميرة ^^

أبي أطقم آكسسوآرآت ذهب فضة أي شيي

وبسعر معقول .. بليييز بسررعة

----------


## pinky pearl

بغيت تاجرة توفري لي عينات صغيرة من دخونها (عسب اقدر اشمهم واختار الى اباه)

بدفع لها حق التوصيل وحق العينات لو تبى 

لأني ابى كمية بخور وعود بس ابى اشتري شي واثقة من ريحته

----------


## sara_91

ابغي وحده تعطي دورة دخوون وعطور وعود وهالسواالف 
بليييييييييز

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي توزيعات كب كيك عليها صورة بيبي ..... حق بنوته ... ولد

----------


## دبويه2007

يغلق لتجاوز الموضوع الالف رد ..

----------

